# JOHOR BAHRU | Projects & Construction ‎



## nazrey

JOHOR









is a Malaysian state, located in the southern portion of Peninsular Malaysia. It is one of the most developed states in Malaysia. The state capital city and royal city of Johor is Johor Bahru, formerly known as Tanjung Puteri (Malay for Princess' Cape). Johor is surrounded by Pahang to the north, Malacca and Negeri Sembilan to the northwest, and the Straits of Johor to the south which separates Johor and the Republic of Singapore.


*Iskandar Development Region* 
Iskandar Development Region (IDR) (Malay: Wilayah Pembangunan Iskandar). is the new main southern development corridor in Johor, Malaysia. The IDR was established on 30 July 2006. It is named after Sultan Iskandar of Johor. It was formerly known as South Johor Economic Region.

It is against this backdrop that in July 2005, the Government of Malaysia had tasked Khazanah to conduct a feasibility study for the development of a special economic zone in South Johor in what was then referred to as the Southern Belt Economic Zone (SBEZ). 

*Physical Development Strategies*
It is targeted that developments within IDR will initially focus on the medium term in the Nusajaya-Johor Bahru-Pasir Gudang corridor. The corridor is an established area of development with two major ports, Port of Tanjung Pelepas and Pasir Gudang, and a third oleo-chemical port at Tanjung Langsat. The area also has two major links to Singapore, the Causeway and the Linkedua (Second Link). Many of the new catalyst developments are expected to be in the relatively new and greenfield area of Nusajaya. Nusajaya houses the new state administrative centre and has been identified as an area to house several targeted new growth sectors including in education, healthcare and tourism, among others.

*Flagship Zone A – Johor Bahru City Centre*








The JB City Centre’s New Financial District and the upgrading process on the Central Business District is poised to attract foreign direct investment (FDI) from all over the world. With its close proximity, good connectivity and relationship with neighbouring Singapore and Indonesia, it is obvious JB City Centre is a great choice of investment.








Key Landmarks
- Danga Bay
- CIQ Complex
- The Causeway
- City Centre
- Sultan Ibrahim Building

*Flagship Zone B - Nusajaya*








Nusajaya is a regional city and when completed will be the new administration centre of Johor, Malaysia. The town is currently under construction with some housing phases already completed and launched. It is located west of Johor Bahru, near the town of Gelang Patah. 








Key Landmarks
- Kota Iskandar
- Puteri Harbour
- EduCity @ Iskandar
- Afiat Healthpark
- LEGOLAND Malaysia
- Southern Industrial Logistics And Clusters (SiLC)
- Nusajaya Residences
- Medini Iskandar Malaysia 

Medini North
Iskandar Financial District 
Medini Central 
Medini South

*Flagship C: Western Gate Development*
The key economic activities in Flagship C are port and marine services, warehousing, logistics, engineering, hi-tech manufacturing, food production, petrochemical industry, entreport trade. Flagship C boasts a logistic centre, regional distribution centres, regional procurement centres and utilities (power).








Key Landmarks
- Port of Tanjung Pelepas (PTP)
- Second Link To Singapore
- Ramsar Heritage Park
- Tanjung Bin Power Plant
- Bunker Terminal
- Maritime Centre

*Flagship D: Eastern Gate Development*
As one of the key components of Iskandar Malaysia, the industrial and manufacturing hub in the southern region of Peninsular Malaysia encompasses 31,132 ha of the Pasir Gudang area. Flagship D covers Pasir Gudang Port, Pasir Gudang Industrial Park, Tanjung Langsat Port and Tanjung Langsat Industrial Complex.








Flagship E: Senai - Skudai
Current key economic activities in Flagship E are airport services, engineering, electrical and electronics (E&E) and education. Going forward, Flagship E would also be the hub for agro and food processing, ICT and retail tourism. With more than 1,000 acres of available land bank within the vicinity of Senai Airport, investors will have the advantage of setting up large-scale commercial and airport-related enterprises at attractive low rates. Other strategic land banks owned by developers also offer various investment opportunities.








*A Gateway to the south region*
Senai International Airport :
Senai International Airport formally known as Sultan Ismail International Airport, is an airport located in the town of Senai, near Johor Bahru, Malaysia. 








Customs, Immigration and Quarantine (CIQ Complex ) :
The GSB Project involves the relocation of the existing Customs, Immigration and Quarantine ("CIQ") facilities to the present Johor Bahru railway station at Bukit Chagar and to replace part of the Causeway with a road bridge and a rail bridge, including the construction of other related infrastructure and amenities on a fast-track basis. GERBANG has been appointed by the Government of Malaysia (the "Government") as the Design & Build contractor for the GSB Project.

The Johor Causeway (the "Causeway"), built in 1920 and officially opened in 1924 is frequently congested and no longer adequate in catering to the increasing level of traffic between Malaysia and Singapore. The Causeway suffers from traffic congestion during peak hours, public holidays and festivals. The main focus of the road network in Johor Bahru is in the Johor Bahru Central Business District ("Johor Bahru CBD"), which has evolved around the Causeway linking to Singapore. Thus, the traffic pattern in Johor Bahru CBD is very much connected to what happens at the Causeway.​








JOHOR BAHRU - The State Capital of Johor
Taken from Malaysian forum

















































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/smartfirecat/3204156000/


----------



## nazrey

*JOHOR BAHRU: Senai Aero Mall*
The aero mall is the first stand-alone external airport mall in Malaysia.
Gateway to Johor: Senai International Airport (Sultan Ismail International Airport)









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/36226058


----------



## nazrey

*NUSAJAYA: Legoland Malaysia*









UPDATE:


rizalhakim said:


> hey thx 4 the link


----------



## nazrey

*NUSAJAYA: Newcastle University of Medicine Malaysia*


















UPDATE:


LoveArki said:


> went down to Nusajaya...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and piling works besides Newcastle University


----------



## nazrey

*NUSAJAYA: Puteri Harbour *
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ainaliyana/3650780318/






































> Puteri Harbour Masterplan


UPDATE:



LoveArki said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*NUSAJAYA: Columbia Asia Hospital @ Afiat Healthpark*
NEW!


----------



## nazrey

*JOHOR BAHRU: SouthKey City*
Website: www.southkey.com.my 
Architect: The Cox Group Australia












>


----------



## nazrey

*NUSAJAYA: Medini Iskandar *
- Medini Central
- Iskandar Financial District 



rizalhakim said:


>
















































The site:
by Nabil


----------



## nazrey

*KULAI: Bandar MSC Cyberport*
Website: www.cyberport.cc
Bandar MSC Cyberport, the ICT flagship of Iskandar Malaysia, is a new mixed development project to be developed on a 150-acre freehold land in Indahpura, Kulai which has been identified as the MSC Malaysia Cybercity in Johor. It is located within the area of Kulai and Senai, about 35 kilometres north-west of Johor Bahru city centre and surrounded by a number of established and on-going residential developments.


----------



## nazrey

*JOHOR BAHRU: Illuminare City *
@ Tebrau


----------



## nazrey

*JOHOR BAHRU: Danga Bay*









Oakwood Residences



















*Oakwood Residences*
@ DangaBay,JB 



JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Latest Progress


----------



## nazrey

*PASIR GUDANG: Asia Pacific Trade and Expo City (APTEC)*
@ Nusa Damai 










Asia Pacific Trade and Expo City (APTEC), it is located within the RM6.6 billion township of Lakehill Resort City. APTEC’s other unique component is LakeHill Resort City, a mixed-zone development comprising residential, commercial and tourism attractions.
>>> APTEC @ 3F


----------



## nazrey

*JOHOR BAHRU: Lido Boulevard*



















LoveArki said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*JOHOR BAHRU: KSL City*


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *JOHOR BAHRU: KSL City*


UPDATE:
Credits to jb2020


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Sultan Iskandar Customs, Immigration and Quarantine (CIQ) complex: Gateway to Malaysia





baqthier said:


>


UPDATE: Access link to Sultan Iskandar Customs, Immigration and Quarantine (CIQ) complex
Credits to jb2020


----------



## nazrey

*Sungai Johor Bridge*
Structural Type: Cable-stayed bridge
Contractor: Ranhill Engineers and Constructors Sdn Bhd
main span: 500 m
total length: 1,708 m
height: 150 m










The Johor River Bridge or Jambatan Sungai Johor is a major bridge across Johor River on Senai-Desaru Expressway. The 1.7 kilometre cable stayed bridge connects Kong Kong in the west to Teluk Sengat in the east. When completed, it will become a major landmark of Johor and become *the longest river bridge* in Malaysia after Raja Pemaisuri Bainun Bridge (Sungai Dinding Bridge) in Perak.





































Senai-Desaru Expressway
http://www.pbase.com/bmcmorrow/aerialsasia&page=14


----------



## nazrey

rizalhakim said:


> _Senibong Cove_


*Aussies to develop RM1.7bil waterfront project in Johor*
By DESIREE TRESA GASPER Wednesday May 19, 2010
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2010/5/19/nation/6291974&sec=nation

JOHOR BARU: The state Go vernment is confident of more foreign development following the recent entry of an Australian developer who is investing RM1.7bil in the state’s integrated waterfront development project.

Johor Mentri Besar Datuk Abdul Ghani Othman said this was a positive sign as it was the first time the Australian developer, Walker Cor poration, was entering the local property market.

“The investment of RM1.7bil by the corporation proves the strong confidence these developers have in our local property market,” he said during the official launch of the Senibong Cove waterfront development project in Permas Jaya here recently.

He said that with the completion of the project, other developers would also flock to the state.

Abdul Ghani added that the corporation was also looking at other future projects in the state but was currently focused on the Senibong Cove project, scheduled to be completed in 2012.

“These houses are meant for the high-end market and it is a positive sign that many house buyers are locals,” he said, adding that the Eastern Dispersal Link (EDL) would also help open up the “eastern corridor” in the state.

Walker Corporation executive chairman Lang Walker, who was at the opening, said: “While a lot of Malaysian investors are flocking to Australia, we see a lot of potential in the state and that is the main reason why we have decided to start this project here.”

He also added that the completion of the EDL and the recovering economy made it the perfect time for housing developers to start projects locally.

Senibong Cove is an integrated waterfront development project featuring cluster houses, semi-detached houses, bungalows, apartments, luxurious apartments and terrace houses, with prices ranging from RM290,000 to RM1.8mil each.

Located at the Lunchoo River on the Straits of Johor, it will be the first waterfront integrated housing development project in the state.


----------



## nazrey

*Kempas to be site of railway's southern hub*
2010/07/10 By Ben Tan

WITH the impending relocation of the Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd (KTMB) railway station from Woodlands, Singapore, to Malaysia, the state government has allocated 80.9ha in Kempas for the purpose. 

Menteri Besar Datuk Abdul Ghani Othman said the plan was based on the 1990 Points of Agreement between Malaysia and Singapore. Singapore would develop a high-speed mass rail transit (MRT) hub in Woodlands.

"We will have to move the KTMB train station in Woodlands to Kempas for that purpose," he said in reply to questions from Tan Cher Puk (BN-Johor Jaya), Jaafar Hashim (BN-Senggarang) and Lau Chin Hoon (BN-Pemanis).

Ghani said with KTMB's move to Kempas in place, both countries could focus on upgrading their transportation systems, culminating in Singapore's MRT system being connected with Iskandar Malaysia's planned vast rapid transit (VRT).

"Singapore's underground MRT system in Woodlands will be connected with our VRT system in Johor Baru." 

He said the VRT system would initially have three routes.

This will pave the way for the development of the KTMB land in Kempas into a southern rail hub similar to KL Sentral in Kuala Lumpur.

Ghani said the KTMB railway issue was a priority as it had been pending for the past 20 years and needed a "win-win" settlement for both parties.

To a question by Datuk Osman Sapian (BN-Kempas) with regard to the end of Singapore's water supply agreement and a review of the current rate of 50 sen per 1,000 litres, Ghani said the republic would return the Skudai water treatment plant to Malaysia for free.

"There is also an additional 60-year water supply agreement with Singapore that will end in 2061. Several years ago, we had discussed about the review of water rates for the 60-year agreement, but there was no firm decision on it." 

He said contentious issues with Singapore, such as water supply and a new bridge to replace the Causeway, would have to be discussed separately.


----------



## nazrey

*Dijaya to launch Danga Bay project by Dec*
By Sharen KaurPublished: 2010/08/16

DIJAYA Corp Bhd (5401) will launch phase one of *Tropicana [email protected] Danga Bay*, its RM3.8 billion integrated waterfront flagship project in Johor by December this year, its chief said.

Phase one will feature some 700 units of upper middle serviced apartments in three blocks, worth RM600 million or more than RM600 per sq ft each, managing director Datuk Tong Kien Onn said.

"We hope to start construction by December and realise the units block by block. Piling works have been completed. We are confident of the project," Tong said in an interview with Business Times in Kuala Lumpur recently.

Dijaya is developing 14.8ha of prime waterfront land at Danga Bay in Johor Baru over the next 10-12 years with Iskandar Water Front Sdn Bhd (IWSB).
Goldhill Quest Sdn Bhd - a 60:40 joint-venture between Nagasari Cerdas Sdn Bhd (a Dijaya unit), and Global Corp Development Bhd (owned by IWSB) - bought the land from Danga Bay Sdn Bhd for RM308 million or RM190 per sq ft.

It is one of the biggest private land deals since the inception of Iskandar Malaysia in 2006, where it is located.

Goldhill plans to build a retail street mall, office towers and residences, SoHo (small office/home office) and a four and five-star hotel.

"We are still working out the components. The project will be similar to the Mid Valley development. But our mall will be different as it will focus on food and entertainment," Tong said.

Tong said Dijaya is targeting homeowners, expatriates and investors from Asia Pacific and Europe. 

He said there will be spillover from Singapore with the opening of Resorts World Sentosa and The Marina Sands resort, where each have said they will employ more than 35,000 people when the projects are fully completed.

"We expect many of the staff to be relocated to Johor. Singapore expects 10 million additional tourists a year and we hope to ride on that with the opening of a four- or five-star hotel within our development.

"We may look at international operators like Starwood or Ritz Carlton Group to run the hotel. Nothing is on the cards yet as the hotel will be developed at a later stage," Tong said.

Dijaya, known for its flagship Tropicana Golf and Country Resort development in Petaling Jaya, has RM290 million cash in hand which it will partly use to start the development, Tong said.

"We will look at bank loans but we are expecting the project to be self-financing later," he said.


----------



## nazrey

*Medini Iskandar*
- Medini North
- Iskandar Financial District 
- Medini Central



DW25 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Iskandar Financial District










Medini North + Iskandar Financial District + Medini Central










Medini Central


----------



## nazrey

Kementerian Hal Ehwal Dalam Negeri (KHDN Building)
(Ministry of Home Affairs)
Credit to jb2020


----------



## nazrey

Sky Garden Residence
@ Setia Tropika
Credit to jb2020


----------



## nazrey

*Danga Bay Parcel E: Danga Island* 



















UPDATE:
Credit to jb2020


----------



## nazrey

*Oakwood Residence*
Danga Bay



>






























by JB Citizens (+_+)


----------



## nazrey

*Medini Iskandar*
Nusajaya, Johor
- Medini North
- Iskandar Financial District 
- Medini Central













LoveArki said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Puteri Harbour*
Nusajaya, Johor

















From Malaysian forum






























LoveArki said:


>





LoveArki said:


> New recreation Centre @ Puteri Harbour:
> 
> View from Location 1:





LoveArki said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: 1Medini*
Nusajaya


----------



## gho

I like the 1 Medini project. Its good that Johor is getting Legoland too, give something for tourists from Singapore to do. Currently Johor has a zoo in v. poor condition, plus some old palaces of the royal family, where you can see all the stuffed animals they killed. Johor atm is really not an enticing tourist destination, its good to see theyre attempting to rectify this.


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT:*


nazrey said:


> *Johor Government To Get Public Feedback On Transforming Johor Baharu*
> February 14, 2010 17:16 PM
> 
> JOHOR BAHARU, Feb 14 (Bernama) -- The Johor government will be seeking feedback from non-governmental organisations, guilds and chambers of commerce here on the transformation plan for Johor Baharu city.
> 
> Menteri Besar Datuk Abdul Ghani Othman said this was to ensure that the plan would be in line with the needs and aspirations of the city's residents.
> 
> "The transformation is necessary to ensure that the city area is not left behind while the surrounding areas are developing rapidly," he said at a Chinese New Year celebration organised by the Persekutuan Tiong Hua Johor Baharu on Sunday.
> 
> Abdul Ghani said the transformation plan would be implemented soon but the city's cultural and historical aspects would be preserved for posterity.
> 
> He said the state government was also optimistic that there would be economic recovery and growth albeit rather slowly.
> 
> "What is important is for the people to strengthen racial unity so as to facilitate the economic recovery and growth," he added.
> 
> On the recent attacks on houses of worship including in Johor, he said the people of Johor must not allow any quarters to split them.
> 
> "I believe the people of Johor have the wisdom and maturity in dealing with issues due to the understanding that has been built among them a long time ago," he said.
> 
> Abdul Ghani also announced a government grant of RM500,000 for the building of the Chinese Traditional Medicine Faculty of Kolej Selatan, here.
> 
> Kolej Selatan offers a degree programme in the field under a twinning programme with the Chinese Traditional Medicine University, Tianjin, China.
> 
> -- BERNAMA





nazrey said:


> *'Twin towers' plan for JB*
> 2010/09/28 By Chuah Bee Kim
> 
> JOHOR BARU: A high-rise building similar to the Petronas Twin Towers in Kuala Lumpur is being planned for the city.
> 
> Menteri Besar Datuk Abdul Ghani Othman said the proposed building was "something like the Petronas Twin Towers but not quite like it" and was likely to be located near the Johor Baru Central Complex.
> 
> "This towering high-rise, which is likely to be the new landmark of Johor Baru, will offer a view of not only this city but also Singapore," he said after opening HSBC Amanah's new branch in Nusa Bestari yesterday.
> 
> *The proposed site for the project is where the Bukit Cagar and Lumba Kuda flats used to stand before they were demolished to make way for the Customs, Immigration and Quarantine (CIQ) Complex at the Sultan Iskandar Building.*
> 
> Ghani said the project would be part of the transformation plan for downtown Johor Baru under the 10th Malaysia Plan.
> 
> The menteri besar also confirmed that a feasibility study was being carried out for the construction of an underground tunnel from Tanjong Puteri here to Woodlands in Singapore to accommodate a rapid transit system (RTS).
> 
> Discussions between Malaysia and Singapore on the project was announced by Transport Minister Datuk Seri Kong Cho Ha last week.
> 
> The project was a part of the agreement reached between Malay-sia and Singapore on the land swap deal involving Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd's (KTMB) land in the republic.
> 
> The tunnel is expected to be completed before 2018 when KTMB's facilities in Woodlands will be relocated to a transport hub in Kempas here.
> 
> Ghani said an RTS station was likely to be built near the tunnel's entrance on the Malaysian side to accommodate customs and immigration facilities.
> 
> *He added that the state government was adopting a two-year "rolling plan" in setting the budget for the high-rise building and underground tunnel projects.*
> 
> The state government is also expecting to receive the green light for the implementation of two other major projects in the state, also under the 10th Malaysia Plan. They are the upgrading of the Pasir Gudang highway and the transformation of Sungai Segget.
> 
> Meanwhile, the menteri besar said the cumulative investment received for Iskandar Malaysia stood at RM63.09 billion as of July -- an increase of RM7.53 billion from December last year.


*JB to get own ‘KLCC’ *
By ZAZALI MUSA Tuesday September 28, 2010
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2010/9/28/business/7112566&sec=business










Datuk Abdul Ghani Othman and Mukhtar Hussain 
signing the plaque at the branch opening

JOHOR BARU: Johor wants to develop the former sites of the Lumba Kuda and Bukit Chagar low-cost flats in Johor Baru into an area similar to Kuala Lumpur City Centre.

Mentri Besar Datuk Abdul Ghani Othman said the components of the project would include buildings that resembled the iconic Petronas Twin Towers, hotels, condominiums, serviced apartments and retail complexes.

“On clear days, the towers would have a commanding 360 degrees views of the city centre and our neighbour Singapore,” he said yesterday.

Ghani was speaking to journalists at the opening of the HSBC Amanah Malaysia Bhd’s first Islamic bank branch in Johor at Taman Nusa Bestari and also its seventh branch.

He said the Lumba Kuda and Bukit Chagar sites would also be the last stop for the mass rapid transit (MRT) services from Woodlands, Singapore to Tanjung Puteri in Johor Baru. A rapid transit system (RTS), which would be centralised at Kempas KTM station, will connect commuters to other parts of Johor Baru and Pasir Gudang.

Ghani said Johor was opened to all options on the type of RTS to use; whether to have a bridge across the Straits of Johor or an underground sea tunnel linking Johor and Singapore.

“The distance might be short: only about 1.6km but if the sea tunnel project is viable and can help reduce congestion above land, why not,” he said.

Ghani said the Iskandar Regional Development Authority and State Economic Planning Unit would have until the end of the year to complete their studies on the city centre transformation plan and submit their findings to the Federal Government.

*Under the 10th Malaysia Plan, some RM1.8bil will be spent to turn Johor Baru into a vibrant city in line with its status as one of the five flagship development zones in Iskandar Malaysia.*


----------



## nazrey

*World-class hotel for Nusajaya*
2010/10/19
http://www.nst.com.my/nst/articles/20st3gran/Article/










Salim Daud (fourth from right) with Robson (third from left) showing the 
building notice for the hotel at site. — Picture by Hairul Anuar Abd Rahim

THE construction work on *Hotel Granada in Bukit Indah, Johor Baru*, which is targeted for completion by November next year, is expected to provide more employment opportunities for locals as well as boost the local economy and tourism sector. 

Care Luxury Sdn Bhd group general manager Kingsley Robson said the RM38 million hotel stands in good stead to tap into opportunities within the high growth area of Nusajaya.

"The four-star hotel has 198 rooms and food and beverage outlets to cater for local and international guests," Robson said at the recent ground-breaking ceremony.

"The number of tourists to Johor is rising annually. As such we should improve our level of services and integrity, to provide comfort and security for guests," he said.

Also present were the Johor Baru district officer Yahya Salleh and the hotel directors Lee Khin Hui, Gan Hong Lee and Hoe Seng Heng.

The 0.4ha hotel site is strategically located to provide job opportunities for locals, said Pulai MP Datuk Nur Jazlan Muhame. His speech was read by his representative Salim Daud. 

Nur Jazlan also said he believes the hotel is poised to become a world-class attraction in the heart of Nusajaya. -- By Chua Bee Kim


----------



## nazrey

*Iskandar – Speeding Towards a Mega Region? *
*A vision four years ago is now taking shape and will potentially 
transform Iskandar into a dazzling metropolis two to eight years from now *
Posted Date: Oct 15, 2010 By: iProperty.com
SOURCE: http://www.iproperty.com.my/news/2768/Iskandar-–-Speeding-Towards-a-Mega-Region?




> Developer:
> IOI Properties Berhad
> Genting Property Sdn Bhd
> IJM Properties Bhd
> Mah Sing Group Berhad
> S P Setia Berhad
> United Malayan Land Berhad
> WCT Land
> Johor Land Berhad
> Gamuda Land
> Plenitude Berhad
> UEM Land Berhad
> Danga Bay Sdn Bhd
> Nusajaya Land Sdn Bhd
> KSL Properties Sdn Bhd
> Bunga Development Sdn Bhd
> NUSA UTAMA SDN BHD


*Upcoming and Ongoing Developments*


----------



## nazrey

>


Short Term Access updates
by jb2020


----------



## nazrey

*KSL City *
Johor Bahru










UPDATE:


rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Puteri Harbour - Nusajaya, Johor*

















http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=14707


----------



## nazrey

*Danga Utama*



World 2 World said:


> *Danga Utama Progress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: www.dredgingtoday.com/2010/11/23/malaysia-danga-utama-dredging-project-to-start-soon


----------



## nazrey

*Jabatan Pelajaran Negeri Johor (governmental department; Ministry of Education; Malaysia)*
JOHOR BAHRU



> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35257415


UPDATE:


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *PASIR GUDANG: Asia Pacific Trade and Expo City (APTEC)*
> @ Nusa Damai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asia Pacific Trade and Expo City (APTEC), it is located within the RM6.6 billion township of Lakehill Resort City. APTEC’s other unique component is LakeHill Resort City, a mixed-zone development comprising residential, commercial and tourism attractions.
> >>> APTEC @ 3F


UPDATE:


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> APTEC


----------



## nazrey

*Jentayu Residensi*


jb2020 said:


> Jentayu Residensi


----------



## nazrey

*Kota Southkey*


> http://www.southkey.com.my/kotasouthKEY.html


From Google
along Jln Bakar Batu, Johor Bahru


----------



## nazrey

*ISKANDAR MALAYSIA - Johor*
www.iskandarmalaysia.com.my/ 










*NOTE:*
- Pinewood Iskandar Malaysia Studios
- LEGOLAND MALAYSIA
- Johor Premium Outlets 

EDU CITY
- [UK] Newcastle University of Medicine Malaysia (NUMed), Nusajaya, Johor (UNDER COSTRUCTION)
- [UK] Malrborough College Malaysia, Nusajaya, Johor (UNDER COSTRUCTION)
- [NETHERLANDS] Netherlands Maritime Institute of Technology (NMIT), Nusajaya, Johor [COMING SOON]
- [AMERICA] USC School of Cinematic Arts, Nusajaya, Johor [COMING SOON]
- [SINGAPORE] Raffles University, Nusajaya, Johor [COMING SOON]


----------



## nazrey

> *Medini North.*
> The natural place to play in Iskandar, Malaysia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Medini Business District.*
> A new way of working in Iskandar, Malaysia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Medini South.*
> Elegant living in harmony with nature in Iskandar, Malaysia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.gcdmedini.com/location/iskandar


*Launch Event: Medini by GCD*
Global Capital & Development recently opened their new office at Hitachi Towers as part of their latest development, Medini.

Medini is the flagship development inside Iskandar Malaysia – a new initiative by the Malaysian authorities to create a sustainable metropolis of international standing, built on three pillars of investment, business and lifestyle.

Source: http://bynoelyeo.com/2010/09/12/launch-event-medini-by-gcd/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/noelyeo/4971377870/in/set-72157623111562404/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/noelyeo/4970795871/in/set-72157623111562404/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/noelyeo/4970791921/in/set-72157623111562404/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/noelyeo/4971381618/in/set-72157623111562404/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/noelyeo/4971406822/in/set-72157623111562404/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/noelyeo/4971375214/in/set-72157623111562404/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/noelyeo/4971376546/in/set-72157623111562404/

*PROGRESS!*


LoveArki said:


>





LoveArki said:


>


*EDU CITY*


LoveArki said:


> Newcastle University of Medicine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malrborough College Malaysia


*Puteri Harbour*


LoveArki said:


> New recreation Centre @ Puteri Harbour:


----------



## nazrey

*Medini North.*
The natural place to play in Iskandar, Malaysia












DW25 said:


> Medini North (Lifestyle and Leisure)
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*Medini Business District.*
A new way of working in Iskandar, Malaysia












DW25 said:


> Financial District
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*Medini South.*
Elegant living in harmony with nature in Iskandar, Malaysia












DW25 said:


> Lifestyle & Leisure
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nazrey

*Ujana Executive Apartments *
Nusajaya










UPDATE:


logica said:


> Ujana @East Ledang


----------



## nazrey

rizalhakim said:


> _Senibong Cove_


UPDATE:


jb2020 said:


> Senibong cove (15 jan 2011)


----------



## nazrey

>


*University of Southampton setting up campus in Iskandar*
25 January 2011 , By Business Times Singapore 

25 Jan 2011 ... (SINGAPORE) Iskandar Malaysia received a further boost yesterday as Iskandar Education Enterprise signed an agreement with the UK's University of Southampton to establish a campus in the region.

The University of Southampton Malaysia Campus (USMC) *will be located in EduCity within Iskandar Malaysia ([email protected])* and is scheduled to open in 2012 with an intake of 60 students.

The 0.6 hectare USMC will be established as part of the 2.8 ha Multi-Varsity Enterprise Complex in [email protected]

The complex will also house the Netherlands Maritime Institute of Technology campus and a Students Centre shared among the tenants.

The complex will be able to accommodate approximately 5,000 students by 2020.

USMC in [email protected] will offer undergraduate and postgraduate courses in electrical, mechanical and aerospace engineering.

The university will initially offer undergraduate courses in engineering taught by Southampton professors in Malaysia for the first two years of the programme.

Students will then spend the last two years at the University of Southampton campus in the United Kingdom.

This marks another milestone in Iskandar Investment Group's journey towards establishing [email protected] as a leading education hub in Asia.

It is also the first international venture for the University of Southampton, which was ranked among the top 100 universities worldwide in 2010, according to the Times Higher Education World University Rankings and the QS World University League Rankings.

'The University of Southampton Malaysia Campus in [email protected] will boost the region's education offerings and enhance the nation's capacity building towards becoming a high-income economy.

'It will also address Malaysia's shortage of engineers and our ability to meet the demand for 200,000 engineers by 2020,' explained Syed Mohamed Syed Ibrahim, president and chief executive officer of Iskandar Investment Group and chairman of the

Professor Don Nutbeam, vice-chancellor of the University of Southampton, said: 'The university is excited to be associated with the innovative EduCity development that brings together a host of world-leading educational institutions in a unique research and learning environment.

'As an international university with globally renowned expertise in engineering and research, our expertise will offer students a world-class education, helping to meet Malaysia's demand for exceptional engineering graduates.'

This is Iskandar Investment Group's fifth partnership with an internationally-recognised educational institution.


----------



## nazrey

>


*Newcastle University To Set Up Medical Faculty In Malaysia*
By Christine Lim

KUALA LUMPUR, (Bernama) -- Newcastle University of Medicine plans to set up a medical faculty to known as *Newcastle University of Medicine, Malaysia (NUMed)*, in Iskandar Malaysia, the southern development corridor in Johor, by 2011 in line with its expansion in Southeast Asia.

Newcastle University of Medicine (NUMed) Malaysia Sdn Bhd's chief executive officer Professor Reginald Jordon said the medical faculty based in Iskandar Malaysia will be the first medical university for Newcastle University outside the United Kingdom.

"Iskandar Malaysia will serve as an entry-point into the rest of Asia, and in near vicinity of Singapore and Indonesia," he told Bernama in an interview recently.

Iskandar Investment Bhd's senior vice-president of education and healthcare, Khairil Anwar Ahmad, said UK Newcastle University will be the first university to set up its campus in Educity, Iskandar Malaysia.

"In EduCity, the multi-varsity concept of various faculties offering various disciplines in tertiary education will be housed," he said in an email.

Iskandar Investment, formerly known as South Johor Investment Corporation Bhd, is the sole developer assigned to be the catalytic force for Iskandar Malaysia.

"Iskandar Investment has been actively pursuing institutions, and we plan to bring in a top engineering university from the UK, hospitality school from Switzerland and top university in applied sciences," Khairil said.

He said Iskandar Investment was also eyeing overseas medical schools or institutions to be a key component of EduCity, which is one of its key catalytic developments in Iskandar Malaysia in the education field.

According to Jordon, Iskandar Malaysia serves as a strategic location and provides a conducive environment for study.

"It is strategically located in the heart of Southeast Asia.

Hence, we see us being located in Iskandar Malaysia as we are able to provide the best in medical education for students not only in Malaysia but also the wider region," he said.

Construction of the medical campus is expected to be completed in 2011, Jordon said.

"It will involve a land lease cost of RM300 million to RM400 million. In terms of economic benefits to the country, we believe it will have the potential to generate RM2.5 billion to RM3 billion within the next 30 years with the facilities that we are going to establish," he said.

With the setting up of the medical faculty in Iskandar Malaysia, Jordon said students could study in Malaysia and obtain a Newcastle University medical degree at about half the cost of doing so in the UK.

He said the medical faculty in Malaysia will also have collaboration in terms of research and development (R&D) with the main R&D facility in the UK.

"We will focus on stem cell research in Malaysia and the commercial economic potential in this sector," he added.

According to Jordon, NUMed is eyeing the business potential of stem cell activities in Malaysia in collaboration with private enterprises and research institutes.

He said NUMed, the company set up by Newcastle University for its medical campus in Malaysia, also aimed to extend its postgraduate studies in Iskandar Malaysia to specialise in selected fields of medicine in the near future.

"The first and second intake of students will study in Newcastle University, UK, for the first two years and then return to Malaysia to complete the remaining three years in Iskandar Malaysia," he said.

According to Khairil, the setting of NUMed in Iskandar Malaysia represents a landmark achievement in creating a best-in-class international education hub in the region.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

Coastal Highway connecting Johor Bahru - Danga Bay and Nusajaya via Taman Perling, Bukit Indah








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johor_real_estate/5394706732/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Puteri Harbour*
> puteriharbour.com.my
> Nusajaya, Johor
> From Malaysian forum


Imperia Puteri Harbour Nusajaya


----------



## nazrey

*KSL City*
Photo by jb2020


----------



## nazrey

*Molek Pine Luxury Apartment Tower 3*


----------



## nazrey

*Jentayu Residensi*
Photos by jb2020


----------



## nazrey

*The Sky Executive Suites - Taman Bukit Indah 2*










Photos by jb2020


----------



## nazrey

JOHOR | Projects & Construction ‎


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Sky Gardens, Setia Tropika JB





JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Palazio Apartments, Mount Austin JB update:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nazrey

*Master plan for JB redevelopment soon*
By ZAZALI MUSA Saturday February 5, 2011
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/stor...200&sec=business#12983759570031&if_height=520

JOHOR BARU: Johor will unveil a master plan for the multi-billion ringgit Johor Baru city centre transformation project in the second quarter, which will be followed by work on the first component soon after.

Iskandar Regional Development Authority (Irda) chief executive officer Ismail Ibrahim said the project, which would take five to seven years to complete, would transform Johor Baru into a vibrant city.

He said it was vital to redevelop and rejuvenate Johor Baru city centre in line with its status as one of the five flagship development zones in Iskandar Malaysia.

The country's first economic growth corridor launched on Nov 4, 2006 is divided into five flagship zones; the other four are Nusajaya, Eastern Gate Development, Western Gate Development and Senai-Kulai.

“The redevelopment of Johor Baru city centre is very much by the private sector while the Government's role is to facilitate fund for infrastructure projects,'' Ismail told StarBizWeek recently.

He said the Johor government had approved the setting up of a special purpose vehicle, which has been tasked to come out with the master plan.

Ismail said funding for the project would come from the Federal Government while Irda and the State Economic Planning Unit would provide advisory and consultation for the drafting of the master plan.

Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak had in June announced that the Government would allocate RM1.8bil under the 10th Malaysia Plan to rehabilitate and transform Johor Baru.

The RM1.8bil allocation includes RM200mil to open and clean up Sungai Segget, one of the dirtiest rivers in the country which flows along Jalan Wong Ah Fook in the Johor Baru city centre.

Several years ago, RM6mil was spent to cover up a stretch of the river, which has a reputation for being a dumping ground for raw sewage, into a pedestrian walkway.

Ismail said the redevelopment covered 485.62ha in Johor Baru city central area including Bukit Timbalan, Sungai Segget, the former site of the Lumba Kuda low-cost flats, Bukit Chagar Customs, Immigration and Quarantine (CIQ) Complex and Tanjung Puteri Lorry Customs Complex.

Ismail said over 70% of the land demarcated under the redevelopment plan was privately owned and the balance held by the state government and other agencies such Johor Corp.

He said whether the pieces of land were privately owned or belonged to the state, they needed to be developed in a cohesive manner for the project to succeed.

He believed that with the right business approach, the land owners would accept the transformation plan.

He said it would be more challenging to undertake the project as those involved would have to work within a brown field, unlike Nusajaya which was a green field.

Ismail said the treatment of Sungai Segget would be the core of the project as Johor wanted to replicate the success story of South Korea for rejuvenating Cheongg-yecheon Stream, once an extremely filthy river, into “the life and soul” of downtown Seoul.

Johor Baru had a humble beginning as a small Malay fishing village, originally known as Tanjung Puteri. It was founded in 1855 by Temenggung Daeng Ibrahim, the father of the late Sultan Abu Bakar.

Sultan Abu Bakar, famously known as the “Father of Modern Johor”, changed the name to Johor Baru after he moved the seat of the government from Teluk Blangah in Singapore to Johor in 1866.



>


----------



## nazrey

*Uda to invest RM200m in mall project*
By ZAZALI MUSA Thursday February 24, 2011
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/stor...325&sec=business#12985206105891&if_height=510

JOHOR BARU: Uda Holdings Bhd will invest between RM200mil and RM250mil to develop Angsana II commercial project, adjacent to its existing Plaza Angsana shopping complex here.

Chairman Datuk Nur Jazlan Mohamed said the project was in planning stage and construction was slated to begin by year-end.

“We are looking at a joint-venture basis and will be inviting interested parties to submit their proposals,'' he told StarBiz on Monday after witnessing the signing of service agreement between Telekom Malaysia Bhd (TM) and United Malayan Land Bhd's wholly-owned subsidiary Seri Alam Properties Sdn Bhd.

He said Uda was looking at developing the project on a joint-venture basis with land owners.

The proposed Angsana II commercial project will be the first shopping complex which incorporates a street-mall concept in Johor Baru.

On the Johor Baru city transformation, Uda had been “informally invited” to participate in the project, said Nur Jazlan, adding that the company was keen on it.

On another development, he said Uda had shortlisted 10 out of 14 local and foreign companies which had submitted their proposals to redevelop the former site of Pudu jail into an integrated property development project on a joint-venture basis.

“They are going to present their proposals before the board of directors this month, “ Nur Jazlan said, adding that names of the winners would be announced by the end of March.



> Plaza Angsana


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *ISKANDAR MALAYSIA - Johor*
> www.iskandarmalaysia.com.my/


*Medini Iskandar*
http://www.gcdmedini.com/vision#proximity_map










Medini is a compelling proposition As a place to live, Medini offers beauty, vitality and sustainability. As a place to do business, it has strong economic and geographical advantages. At the very southern tip of Malaysia, minutes from Singapore, Medini is the flagship development of Iskandar, an urban destination in harmony with its natural setting. Medini is home to 908 hectares of prime development land, across six integrated zones. Global Capital & Development is developing three of these zones which will set new standards in planning and design for the region. Medini North and South are two lifestyle hubs. Each has been carefully master-planned to provide a high quality of life for the resident and a clearly defined set of development opportunities for the investor. Medini’s third zone is the Medini Business District. This 142-hectare economic centre will build on the market strengths of both Malaysia and Singapore, creating a dynamic new hub for regional and international business.

*Strong growth opportunities*










Iskandar and Medini has the committed support of the Malaysian government. Work began on site in 2006, with infrastructure, utilities and transport networks well advanced. In Medini North, Asia’s first LEGOLAND is the centrepiece of an integrated complex that will include a retail mall, offices, hotels, serviced apartments and residential units. Opening in 2012*, it’s a catalytic development for Medini and is indicative of the scale and ambition of the whole development. Today, Iskandar has a population of 1.6 million. By 2025 it will be three million. Some USD20 billion has already been invested in the region. By 2025 that will be at least USD100 billion. The opportunities are clear.


----------



## nazrey

*Medini Central*




























PROGRESS
4th Quarter 2010


----------



## nazrey

*Medini South*




























4th Quarter 2010












>


----------



## nazrey

*Medini North (Medini Lifwstyle)*
http://www.medini.com.my/



>


----------



## nazrey

*KSL City*




















jb2020 said:


> update 25 feb 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/


----------



## nazrey

*Biotech park dubbed "Bio-XCell" at the Southern Industrial and Logistics Clusters (SiLC) in Nusajaya.
*












> http://nusajayacity.com/enewsletter/novdec/page01.html





> http://www.bio-xcell.com.my/





> http://www.bharian.com.my/articles/Bio-XcellpikatpelaburansyarikatglobalRM1bilion/Article/


*Sunway unit bags RM74.1mil contract*
Tuesday March 8, 2011
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2011/3/8/business/8208614&sec=business

PETALING JAYA: Sunway Holdings Bhd's unit Sunway Construction Sdn Bhd (SunCon) has secured a contract worth RM74.1mil from Bio-XCell Sdn Bhd to undertake the engineering, procurement, construction and commissioning of a central utilities facility at Biotechnological Park Bio-XCell in Nusajaya, Johor.

“The proposed project is targeted to be completed by May 25, 2012.

“It is expected to contribute positively to the earnings of Sunway group for the financial year ending Dec 31, 2011 onwards,” Sunway Holdings said in a note to Bursa Malaysia yesterday.

The proposed project is subject to normal construction risk of materials price fluctuation, according to the company.

“However, with the past experience and expertise of SunCon in construction projects in Malaysia, this risk could be mitigated at this juncture.”


----------



## nazrey

*Biotechnological Park Bio-XCell*
http://www.bio-xcell.com.my/images/Brochure.pdf


----------



## nazrey

*RM6bil invested in Nusajaya*
By ZAZALI MUSA Monday March 21, 2011
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/stor...697&sec=business#13006733483481&if_height=837










Nusajaya is expected to benefit from better Malaysia-Singapore bilateral ties. 
Picture shows Bangunan Sultan Ismail, the Johor State Legislative building in 
Kota Iskandar, Nusajaya.



> Local and foreign investors commit this amount into eight catalyst developments


NUSAJAYA: A total of RM6.15bil in new investments from local and foreign investors have been received for development projects in the eight catalyst developments (except EduCity components) in Nusajaya.

UEM Land Holdings Bhd managing director and chief executive officer Datuk Wan Abdullah Wan Ibrahim said the investments included RM500mil from Biocon Ltd, India to invest at SiLC (Southern Industrial and Logistics Clusters), RM2.3bil Canal Homes at Puteri Harbour by Bandaraya Development Bhd and RM500mil by Pantai Group for the Gleneagles Hospital at Medini.

“Albeit operating in the global economic recession in 2008 and 2009, following the US sub-prime crisis and the European financial woes, we have been able to attract investments to Nusajaya,” he told StarBiz in an interview.

UEM Land Holdings is the master developer of the 9,308ha Nusajaya, which is one of the *five flagship development zones in Iskandar Malaysia*. The latter is the country's first economic growth corridor, launched on Nov 4, 2006, and spanning 2,217 sq km located in the southernmost part of Johor.

Wan Abdullah said Nusajaya was going to benefit from the improvement in bilateral ties between Malaysia and Singapore.

“Prior to this improvement, Singaporeans were waiting for a signal from their government on whether to invest in Nusajaya or Iskandar Malaysia.

“The announcement (in the middle of last year) that Khazanah Malaysia and Temasek Holdings would jointly develop a wellness township development in Danga Bay has sent a strong signal to Singaporeans to come and invest in Iskandar Malaysia,” he said.

Apart from targeting Singapore investors, UEM Land is also looking for Singaporeans who want to buy property or a second home in Johor.

“In Singapore you can't get get a landed property for S$1mil, whereas you can get a semi-D or bungalow in Iskandar for RM1mil,” he said.

“We are also targeting Malaysian professionals working in Singapore who want to stay in Nusajaya because of the close proximity to the Second Link.”

Another market UEM Land is seeking to tap is the middle-class segment from India, which comprises some 300 million Indians, and those from the Middle East.

“Despite the political uprisings in the Middle East, the region remains high in liquidity due to the strong petro-dollar. They'll look at safe havens to park their money,” Wan Abdullah said.

Five years ago, local and foreigners alike were quite skeptical when Nusajaya was launched amid a grand and glittering ceremony by the fifth Prime Minister Tun Abdullah Ahmad Badawi.

Many doubted whether UEM Land would be able to undertake the gargantuan task once the party was over.

“We have proven our skeptics wrong and many are now really impressed with the progress being made in Nusajaya since day one,'' said Wan Abdullah Wan Ibrahim .

“Nusajaya was best described as a rough diamond in its early years. No one really gives a second look but with cuts on it, the stone is slowly showing its sparkle now,” said Wan Abdullah.

*Wan Abdullah said much work needed to be done before Nusajaya, which is the largest urban development in South-East Asia, under the became a regional city by 2025.*

Wan Abdullah said as the master developer of Nusajaya, the company's vision was to build a modern city with a focus on enhancing the lives of its residents.

He said Nusajaya must be a city unlike any other city in Malaysia and that the city must have signature developments to realise its vision to become Asia's new regional city and benchmarking itself with other major cities in the world.

Nusajaya comprises eight catalyst developments Kota Iskandar (Johor State New Administrative Centre), SiLC, Puteri Harbour Waterfront Development, EduCity, Health and Wellness, International Destination Resort and Nusajaya Residences.

Wan Abdullah said apart from continuing to attract new investments and strong interest from investors, several of the company's completed projects in Nusajaya had also won prestigious awards such as the Fiabci Malaysia Property Award 2009 (Puteri Harbour), Best Golf Development CNBC Asia Pacific Property Awards 2009 (Horizon Hills) and Fiabci Malaysia Property Ward 2010 for Public Sector (Kota Iskandar).

He said works on infrastructure and several projects in Nusajaya were on schedule and expected to be completed this year and within the next two to four years.

*These include the RM1.4bil Coastal Highway linking Johor Baru city centre to Nusajaya, Asia's first Legoland Theme Park, Indoor Theme Park @ Puteri Harbour, Marlborough College, Newcastle University Medical Faculty, Netherlands Maritime Institute of Technology and Pinewood Malaysia Iskandar Studios.
*
“On completion of these projects, Nusajaya will have enough content to attract investors and residents,'' said Wan Abdullah.

He added that it would be much easier to convince and attract them to Nusajaya as they could witness the developments taking place, unlike when it was first started five years ago.

Nevertheless, Wan Abdullah said UEM Land would not rest on its laurels and feel satisfied with what it had achieved so far; instead it would work even harder to keep the momentum going.



> http://www.nusajayacity.com/


----------



## nazrey

*Pinewood Iskandar Malaysia Studios Complex*










International engineer appointed to Pinewood Shepperton’s $150m studio project 

THE film studio that helped create the Harry Potter and James Bond blockbusters has appointed international design engineers to a US $150million state-of-the-art film and television production facility project in Malaysia. 

The 32-hectare Pinewood Iskandar Malaysia Studios complex is being built in Iskandar, a fast-growing economic development region in the south of the country.

Cinema giant Pinewood Shepperton has partnered with Khazanah Nasional Bhd, the investment holding arm of the Malaysian government to appoint Web Structures to the project. 










The integrated film and television studio complex is set to be opened by early 2013, creating 3,000 jobs as Pinewood Shepperton grows its global brand. 

The Web Structures team is working to create the giant studio buildings, with their 50 metre column-free spans. 

Web Structures international expertise is also being sought to ensure the buildings are free of ground vibrations that could affect filming for the big screen or television by causing camera shake. 

The original iconic Pinewood studio, west of London, houses film stages, post production theatres, large digital television studios, an underwater filming stage, and location filming as well as a studio village with a wealth of specialist media and production support companies. 

Dr Hossein Rezai-Jorabi, Web Structures group director, said: “This is a high-profile project which promises to deliver so much for the economy of Malaysia. 










“We are currently involved in detailed design work, meeting the challenges of creating buildings designed to be the best possible for cinema and television filming. 

“That means creating large, column free spaces and also ensuring that the buildings are not affected by ground movement, which could cause camera shake.” 

The project highlights the versatility of Web Structures’ team of design engineers, who have a growing reputation for their work on some of the biggest and most challenging construction projects in all parts of the world. 

The civil, structural and geotechnical engineering consultancy, which has offices in Singapore, Kuala Lumpur, London and Shanghai, is the pioneer of “Fusion Engineering” - using cost efficiencies to redefine engineering excellence through true innovation and design – enabling groundbreaking architecture to become building reality. 

Web Structures is a leading engineer for cutting edge buildings in the world’s earthquake zones, such as Indonesia, especially skyscrapers. 

It has engineered more than 52 residential and mixed-use skyscrapers around the world in the past 15 years, including the 50-storey high Troika in Kuala Lumpur. 

The firm is also currently involved in the creation of a 50-storey development in Victory Valley in Gurgaon for Indian real-estate giant Ireo. It will be the tallest tower in Northern India. 

Dr Rezai-Jorabi said: “Our knowledge helps us provide solutions which stretch the boundaries of existing work practices, it is why architects come to us with challenges like those we are now working on in Malaysia. 

“Structural engineering offers dynamic and varied solutions to the challenges faced by architects and engineers. 

“The design processes we have developed over the years leads to unique structural systems that are tailor-made for each and every project and are totally cost-efficient. That is the approach we are taking with the Pinewood Shepperton project.” 

Web Structures works in partnership with leading international architects including Foster and Partners, UN Studio, Kohn Pederson Fox (KPF) and Conran & Partners to create iconic buildings across the world. Its team has also played a role in the Freedom Towers project in New York. 

Other current projects also include a new Hilton Hotel in Mongolia; the Headquarters of Tokio Marine in Singapore and the highly-acclaimed Four Seasons resort in the Seychelles.

For more information about Web Structures and its projects across the globe log onto www.webstruc.net


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> NEW DESIGN!





nazrey said:


> *Malaysia Pacific awaiting official word on tax perks for project*
> By Presenna Nambiar Published: 2010/12/23
> http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/pmap-2/Article/
> 
> THE RM4.6 billion Asia Pacific Trade & Expo City (Aptec) and Lakehill Resort City in Iskandar Malaysia, to be developed by Malaysia Pacific Corp Bhd (MPC), is in limbo, awaiting the approval of a special tax incentive status for the projects.
> 
> "We must get it (the special tax incentive status) in the first quarter. If we don't, our investors will get tired of waiting," MPC chief executive officer Datuk Bill C.P. Ch'ng said after its annual general meeting in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.
> 
> Aptec, conceptualised in 2008. is located within MPC's flagship 277.2ha Lakehill Resort City.
> 
> "There is a misconception that the special tax incentive is automatically given to projects within Iskandar Malaysia. This is not true, you have to apply for it," Ch'ng said.
> 
> He said preliminary approval for the status has been indicated. However, it is awaiting an official announcement from the government.
> 
> The company saw revenue drop by 13.6 per cent to RM9.7 million last year.
> 
> In its 2009 annual report, MPC said the lower revenue was largely owed to the sales launching and joint-venture of LakeHill Resort and Aptec City which were delayed pending the comprehensive approval of all its developments, including the special tax incentive status applied under Aptec City.
> 
> Ch'ng said the company hopes to obtain the tax incentives and secure financing for the project by the first half of 2011.


LakeHill/APTEC
http://www.iproperty.com.my/news/taggedArticles.aspx?tagid=393&nid=3325


----------



## nazrey

> *Ground Breaking Held for Johor Premium Outlets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KULAIJAYA, Johor, Malaysia -- Chief Minister of Johor, Dato' Haji Abdul Ghani bin Othman officiates the ground breaking ceremony for Johor Premium Outlets, which is a joint venture between the Genting Group and Simon Property Group (NYSE: SPG), the largest public real estate company in the U.S.
> 
> The ground breaking ceremony marks the start of construction for phase one of Johor Premium Outlets, a 175,000 square-foot upscale outlet shopping center serving the South East Asia market.
> 
> The center will be located at the intersection of the North-South Expressway and the Second Link Expressway and will cover 44 acres of land. With the Bandar Indahpura, Kulai-Second Link Expressway Interchange completed in October next year, Johor Premium Outlets will be highly accessible to all traffic going to and from Johor and Singapore. It is also a short drive from Senai International Airport, about 3 hours’ drive from Kuala Lumpur and about an hour’s drive from the city centre of Singapore.
> 
> With a grand opening scheduled in the second half of 2011, Johor Premium Outlets is set to be an exciting shopping destination for brand conscious shoppers in this region. The center will offer a wide selection of designer fashions, sportswear, children’s wear, shoes, fashion accessories, jewelry and more at savings of 25%-65% off regular retail prices every day.
> 
> “It will create the first of its kind shopping experience in South East Asia, by offering a variety of designer brands and fashion items at very attractive prices,” said Tan Sri Lim Kok Thay, Chairman and Chief Executive of Genting Berhad and Director and Chief Executive of Genting Plantations Berhad.
> 
> The 50:50 joint venture between Genting Berhad’s subsidiary Genting Plantations Berhad and Premium Outlets®, the outlet division of Simon Property Group, combines the valuable expertise of the Genting Group and Simon Property Group in the tourism and retail property sectors.
> 
> *There are 52 Premium Outlet Centers® located in the United States, Japan, Korea and Mexico.*





nazrey said:


> *Kulaijaya projects to deliver economic benefits*
> Friday February 11, 2011
> http://thestar.com.my/metro/story.asp?file=/2011/2/11/southneast/8032062&sec=southneast
> 
> KULAIJAYA: Large-scale projects being implemented in Kulaijaya will bring physical transformation in the district and economic benefits to the people, said Johor Menteri Besar Datuk Abdul Ghani Othman.
> 
> *He said these projects included Bandar MSC Cyberport, the Johor Premium Outlets shopping centre in Indahpura and the Hi-Tech Park in Senai.*
> 
> These projects, which resulted from the efforts of the state government, were expected to be completed this year, he said in his speech at a Chinese New Year reception on Tuesday.
> 
> The first phase of Bandar MSC Cyberport is being developed at a cost of RM500 million by MSC Cyberport Sdn Bhd.
> 
> Johor Premium Outlets is a joint development by the Genting Group and Simon Property Group of Indianapolis, United States, at a cost of RM150 million.
> 
> The Senai Hi-Tech Park is being developed by Senai High-Tech Park Sdn Bhd, a subsidiary of Senai Airport Terminal Services Sdn Bhd (SATS) under the MMC Group of Companies, at a cost of RM515 million. – Bernama











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45097263








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45097346


----------



## nazrey

*Senai Hi-Tech Park *


nazrey said:


> *Pelaburan RM1.7b industri suria*
> Oleh AZMAN IBRAHIM 14 Februari 2010 / 29 Safar 1431
> http://www.utusan.com.my/utusan/inf...pub=Utusan_Malaysia&sec=Korporat&pg=ko_01.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmad Shukri Tajuddin (kiri) bertukar-tukar dokumen memorandum
> persefahaman dengan Isabel Kow sambil disaksikan oleh Mustapa
> Mohamed (tengah) di Kuala Lumpur, semalam.
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR 12 Feb. – Senai High Tech Park Sdn. Bhd. (SHTP) berjaya menarik pelaburan pertamanya daripada dua buah syarikat, termasuk sebuah syarikat asing dari China, berjumlah lebih RM1.7 bilion dalam industri suria dan berteknologi tinggi.
> 
> Dua buah syarikat yang membuat pelaburan itu adalah EQ Solar Technology International Sdn. Bhd. (EQ Solar) dari China dan MOX Linde Gases Sdn. Bhd. (MOX-Linde) merupakan syarikat tempatan.
> 
> Ketua Pegawai Eksekutif SHTP, Datuk Ahmad Shukri Tajuddin berkata, EQ Solar membuat pelaburan AS$500 juta (RM1.7 bilion) dalam tempoh tiga tahun manakala MOX-Linde sebanyak RM60 juta.
> 
> Katanya, EQ Solar menghasilkan mono crystalline dan polycrystalline solar modules di kawasan seluas 10 hektar (25 ekar) manakala MOX Linde menyalurkan gas perindustrian secara terus kepada para penyewa di SHTP di kawasan seluas dua hektar (lima ekar).
> 
> “Kami berharap lebih ramai pelabur datang membuat pelaburan pada tahun ini bagi merangsang pertumbuhan SHTP,’’ katanya.
> 
> Beliau berkata demikian kepada pemberita selepas menghadiri majlis menandatangani memorandum persefahaman (MoU) SHTP dengan EQ Solar dan MOX Linde.
> 
> Majlis tersebut disaksikan oleh Menteri Perdagangan Antarabangsa dan Industri, Datuk Seri Mustapa Mohamed.
> 
> Hadir pada majlis tersebut ialah Pengerusi SHTP, Datuk Mohd. Sidik Shaik Osman, Presiden EQ Solar, Isabel Kow dan Pengarah Urusan MOX-Linde, Wong Siew Yap.
> 
> Ahmad Shukri menambah, SHTP dijangka menjadi pusat pelaburan berteknologi tinggi yang mempunyai potensi lebih baik berbanding Taman Teknologi Tinggi Kulim (KHTP) di Kedah.
> 
> Katanya, ini kerana SHTP berada di lokasi yang strategik iaitu berdekatan dengan Singapura selain berada di kedudukan kemudahan pengangkutan yang ideal.
> 
> “Kedudukan SHTP amat baik kerana berdekatan dengan Lapangan Terbang Antarabangsa Senai dan juga Pelabuhan Tanjung Pelepas,’’ ujarnya.
> 
> Sementara itu, Kow berkata, Malaysia merupakan cawangan pertama EQ Solar di luar ibu pejabatnya di China.
> 
> Pihaknya memilih Malaysia berikutan kedudukan yang strategik dan menjadi pintu masuk kepada pelabur dari Asia Barat, tambah beliau.
> 
> ‘’Berikutan potensi itu, kami turut mempunyai perancangan untuk disenaraikan di Bursa Malaysia dalam tempoh dua hingga tiga tahun lagi,’’ ujarnya.





>


*Senai Hi-Tech Park | March 2011*
http://www.senaipark.com/









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/48828511


----------



## nazrey

*MRCB eyes projects in Johor and Selangor*
By ZAZALI MUSA Saturday April 9, 2011
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/stor...689&sec=business#13023078105771&if_height=455

JOHOR BARU: Malaysian Resour-ces Corp Bhd (MRCB) is eyeing more land and construction-related projects in Johor and Selangor.

Chief executive officer Datuk Mohamed Razeek Hussain said the two states would remain the growth centres in the country, hence offering many business opportunities.

He said the company wanted to participate more actively in the long-term development programme of Iskandar Malaysia.

“We are interested to bid for the multi-billion ringgit Johor Baru City Centre redevelopment project,’’ Razeek said during a briefing to update on the latest development of its RM1bil Eastern Dispersal Link Expressway project yesterday.

It was reported earlier that the Johor government would unveil the *RM1.8bil Johor Baru City Centre Transformation Plan (JBCCTP)* in the second-half of the year. Tender for the first component of the JBCCTP – to open, clean up and beautify Sungai Segget which flows along Jalan Wong Ah Fook – costing RM200mil, would open in the next two months.

“We also want to get involved in the new infrastructure projects in Nusajaya and other flagship development zones in Iskandar Malaysia,’’ he said.

Razeek said work on the RM568mil Mental Hospital in Kempas was progressing well and the hospital would be handed over to the Health Ministry by the end of next month.

He said the hospital encompassed a unique rehabilitation environment, which included indoor and outdoor recuperating and various stages of rehabilitation processes, for mentally-disturbed patients.

To a question he said MRCB would not close its doors to possible mergers although the proposed merger between the company and IJM Land Bhd did not materialise.

When asked whether there should be a “pre-nuptial” agreement before the company and its potential partner signed on the dotted line, Razeek quipped it could be part of the agreement.

“Well, we are a decent bride and we don’t expect much from the groom. As long as the marriage will enhance our value, we are ready for it,’’ he said.


----------



## nazrey

*KSL City | 20, 20, 33 storeys ‎
*




















jb2020 said:


> ksl city from tebrau road (8 april)


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Biotechnological Park Bio-XCell*
> http://www.bio-xcell.com.my/images/Brochure.pdf


*Bio-XCell gets RM250m Maybank loan *
Published: 2011/04/18
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/20110418151020/Article/index_html

Malaysian Bio-XCell Sdn Bhd has secured RM250 million in Islamic funding from Maybank to fund the first phase development of the Bio-XCell biotechnology ecosystem and park in Iskandar Malaysia. 

Malaysian Biotechnology Bhd (BiotechCorp) chief executive officer Datuk Iskandar Mizal Mahmood said the first phase development entail an investment cost of RM950 million, funded by foreign direct investments (FDIs), Islamic debts and shareholders' equity. 

The company has already secured about RM500 million FDIs for the first phase development, he told reporters following a signing ceremony here today for the financing from Maybank. 

Iskandar said Bio-Xcell will be developed in three phases in a span of six years. - Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*KSL City*



dengilo said:


> Taken last friday


----------



## nazrey

*Asia's first johan Cruyff Institute for Sports Studies to open in Iskandar Malaysia *
Wednesday, 27 April 2011 20:10 
http://www.homeguru.com.my/property...ports-institute-coming-to-educity-in-iskandar










The Johan Cruyff Institute for Sports Studies (JCI), [email protected] Sendirian Berhad (EISB) and Pelorus Dutch Sports Technology (PDST) Sdn Bhd have signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) to open Cruyff Institute Malaysia (JCIM) in *EduCity, Iskandar Malaysia ([email protected]). *

A formal agreement is expected to be signed within six months to establish Asia’s first institute of sports management. 

Known for its Total Athlete Development programme, JCI trains athletes, former athletes, coaches and sports leaders to further enhance their sports management skills and become educated sports leaders.

PDST will be responsible for the business and administrative framework of JCIM including branding, recruitment and academic programme management.

“Having gone through the rigour of being a professional athlete, we understand the sacrifices and challenges athletes face on a daily basis,” said Johan Cruyff, founder and Dutch soccer figure at JCI.

“So, the idea behind the institute is to provide an environment that not only cultivates both sporting and academic excellence but creates a platform that weaves a sense of camaraderie within the Asian sporting community.” 

Razali Yaacob of PDST said the Johan Cruyff Institute Malaysia in [email protected] will be in a “strong position to fully capitalise on the potential sports market in Asia-Pacific. There is a gap to be filled and we are confident that JCIM can and will bridge this gap.”

Datuk Syed Mohamed Syed Ibrahim, President and CEO of Iskandar Investment Berhad and Chairman of EISB, said “the Johan Cruyff Institute Malaysia will spearhead critical knowledge transfers in the academic, technical and marketing fields to boost the region’s sports industry.”

He noted that graduates of the institute, accredited by the International Association for Continuing Education and Training (IACET), will be highly in demand, as they lead Asia’s growth as a centre of sports and education excellence.

*JCIM in [email protected] will be part of JCI’s international network of institutes in Barcelona, Mexico, Amsterdam, Stockholm, Ecuador, Brazil, South Africa, the US and the Netherlands. *

The MOU comes after Malaysia’s announcement of 2011 as a 100-day Sports Industry Year, which will be kicked off on 27 July by Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak, precisely 365 days before the 2012 London Olympics. 

The country will also partake in the 26th Southeast Asian Games to be held in Indonesia in November this year.



> EDU CITY


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Danga Island*














nazrey said:


> Danga Island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/johor_real_estate/5590760130/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/johor_real_estate/5590758954/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *NEW PROJECT: 1Medini*
> Nusajaya


UPDATE:


jb2020 said:


> 1medini showroom


----------



## nazrey

*NUMed Malaysia campus to open in September*
May 20, 2011
http://www.homeguru.com.my/property-news/2011/5/573/numed-malaysia-campus-to-open-in-september

[email protected] Sendirian Bhd, a member of the Iskandar Investment Group, announced that it has completed the development of the* Newcastle University Medicine (NUMed)* Malaysia campus in EduCity, Iskandar Malaysia.

Expected to launch in September 2011, the new NUMed campus is set to become Newcastle University’s first campus outside of the UK.

As part of Malaysia’s endeavour to achieve a 1:400 doctor-patient ratio by 2020, the Ministry of Higher Education (MoHE) listed NUMed Malaysia as one of the 33 institutions to generate up to 4,000 trained doctors annually in the next five years. It also intends to have 30 percent of its student population comprise international students, with negotiations underway to have NUMed accredited in the UK, Singapore and across Southeast Asia.

“NUMed Malaysia will not only groom (the) medical professionals of tomorrow but will also complement the growth of Iskandar Malaysia’s healthcare sector, which includes the Columbia Asia Hospital Nusajaya in Afiat Healthpark and Gleneagles Medicine Hospital in Medini Lifestyle, as well as the upcoming wellness township, jointly developed by Khazanah Nasional and Singapore’s Temasek Holdings,” said Datuk Syed Mohamed Syed Ibrahim, President and CEO of Iskandar Investment and Chairman of [email protected] 

“This meets [email protected]’s objective of providing a feeder of talent for Iskandar Malaysia, Malaysia and the region, as we become the Asian hub for international education.” 

NUMed Malaysia will be a major contributor to the Education National Key Economic Area (NKEA) as an [email protected] component, which is part of the Entry Point Project (EPP). It will also contribute to the Healthcare NKEA, a sector expected to bring in RM10 billion annually for Malaysia by 2020.

“Asia’s education and healthcare industries are thriving and Newcastle University made a strategic decision to establish our first Asian campus in [email protected],” said Professor Reg Jordan, Provost and CEO of NUMed Malaysia.

NUMed Malaysia’s employment and business spillover effect has a positive direct and indirect impact on the local economy. The university has hired over 30 employees to date and is projected to have over 125 employees within the next six years, to match the increasing student population. 

Liz Smith, Registrar and COO, said “we are very fortunate also to have attracted foundation academic staff of the highest calibre”.

Students and staff in [email protected] will have easy access to LEGOLAND Malaysia, shopping malls, Senai Airport, The Coastal Highway, the Second Link from Singapore, Medini Lifestyle and other leisure and tourism locales. 

Applications are being accepted until mid-July, with four Singaporeans ready to be part of the pioneer student body when classes start in September. It is offering identical programmes to the UK-based campus for the same graduate degree. 



> http://www.ncl.ac.uk/numed/about/campus/gallery/index.htm
> 
> NUMed Malaysia’s permanent home is situated in the EduCity development at Nusajaya in Iskandar Malaysia, Johor.
> 
> The following images illustrate some of the signature buildings comprising the NUMed Malaysia campus, designed to capture the look and feel of Newcastle University’s UK campus.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Kota Southkey*
> along Jln Bakar Batu, Johor Bahru


Kota Southkey


rizalhakim said:


> southkey
> phase1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon phase2
> 2 blocks soho/serviced residence


----------



## nazrey

rizalhakim said:


> _Senibong Cove_


UPDATE:








By Hartanah Johor Property Rumah Pertamaku


----------



## nazrey

By Hartanah Johor Property Rumah Pertamaku








By Hartanah Johor Property Rumah Pertamaku








By Hartanah Johor Property Rumah Pertamaku








By Hartanah Johor Property Rumah Pertamaku


----------



## nazrey

By Hartanah Johor Property Rumah Pertamaku








By Hartanah Johor Property Rumah Pertamaku








By Hartanah Johor Property Rumah Pertamaku








By Hartanah Johor Property Rumah Pertamaku


----------



## nazrey

EASTERN DISPERSAL LINK


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Taken from Senibong Cove website...


----------



## nazrey

*Pinewood Iskandar Malaysia Studios*


anakmuar said:


> *Pinewood Iskandar Malaysia Studios*


----------



## nazrey

CIQP & FERRY TERMINAL AT PUTERI HARBOUR, Bandar Nusajaya, Iskandar, Johor












JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> CIQP progress


----------



## nazrey

*Themed Attractions & Resort(TAR)*


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Galleria @ Kotaraya
*


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Outside View
> 
> 
> Inside View


----------



## nazrey

JB City Square (mall extension)


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Progress


----------



## nazrey

*1Medini*








anakmuar said:


> *1Medini*
> Tower A: Sold Out ; Tower B: Open for Sale Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _source: http://www.iproperty.com.my/developments/developmentreview.aspx?pid=1937_


----------



## nazrey

*Tropez Residences @ Danga Bay *


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Progress


----------



## nazrey

* Paragon Residence*
http://www.singaporepropertieslaunch.com/iskandar-malaysia-paragon-residence/












JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Progress


----------



## nazrey

*Austin Suites @ Mount Austin*


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Progress


----------



## nazrey

*Larkin Heights*


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> A new project besides M'Tiara Apartments
> 
> 
> 
> Sales Gallery


----------



## nazrey

Setia Sky 88



World 2 World said:


>





davidwsk said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*KSL City JB*


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Progress


----------



## nazrey

Setia Sky 88


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> "New Project"
> *55 storey towers (tallest residential towers in JB)*
> 
> 
> 
> Site Pic


----------



## nazrey

Twin Galaxy 


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Progress


----------



## nazrey

[email protected] JB


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Site Pic


----------



## nazrey

*Komtar*











JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Upgrading Progress
> 
> 
> ]


----------



## nazrey

*JB City Square (mall extension)*



JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Progress


----------



## nazrey

D'Rich @ Nusa Duta JB


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Progress
> 
> 
> 
> Nusa Duta's Neighbourhood


----------



## nazrey

Perling Heights @ Taman Perling JB


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Progress


----------



## nazrey

*Austin Regency @ Mount Austin JB *
A project besides Palazio


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> A project besides Palazio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress


----------



## nazrey

*Palazio @ Mount Austin JB*


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Progress


----------



## nazrey

*Sky Loft @ Setia Bukit Indah, JB*



JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Progress


----------



## nazrey

*Tropez Residences @ Danga Bay JB*








JB Citizens (+_+) said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*JB City Square (mall extension)*


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the tenants inside City Square Mall had already being upgraded... Quite impressive IMO... Congratulation City Square kay:
> 
> Komtar JB construction besides City Square also progressing well...


----------



## nazrey

*KOMTAR JB*



JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Progress


----------



## nazrey

*DB Medical & Wellness Centre*












rizalhakim said:


> http://www.iskandar.asia/events/19-...edical-wellness-centre-iskandar-nusajaya.html


----------



## nazrey

*Iskandar to draw more S’pore investments*
By ZAZALI MUSA Monday February 18, 2013
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/stor...sec=business#136168086151338593&if_height=202









http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/20130219000218/Article/index_html

JOHOR BARU: The presence of Temasek Holdings Pte Ltd executive director and chief executive officer Ho Ching at a tea party at the Muar Stadium last November has created a buzz in the Johor corporate world.

Ho, the wife of Singapore Premier Lee Hsien Loong, was there as the guest of Johor's Sultan Ibrahim Sultan Iskandar in conjunction with his birthday celebration and was seen sharing the main stage with members of the Johor royalty.



> *Land and development on man-made Danga Bay island to cost RM8bil*
> By B. K. SIDHU Tuesday February 19, 2013
> http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/stor...sec=business#136168093933538733&if_height=202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The total cost of the land and the integrated development was likely to cost RM8bil. A joint venture has been formed for this deal between CapitaLand Malaysia, IWSB and Temasek, with the Singaporeans taking the bigger share.


----------



## nazrey

*UK's University of Reading invests RM980m in Iskandar*
Cheryl Yvonne Achu Published: 2013/02/28
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/27READ/Article/#ixzz2M8nXZxkg

JOHOR BARU: Iskandar Malaysia received another boost yesterday when one of the UK's top universities, University of Reading, pumped in RM980 million to build its campus in EduCity.

Its vice-chancellor David Bell said the university's first overseas campus will allow the university to bring its rich heritage in quality education to Malaysia and the Asia-Pacific region.

"This will help promote Malaysia as a key education hub in the region," he said, adding that the university is confident of the growth of Asian markets.

Speaking at a press conference after the groundbreaking ceremony of the university's campus here, Bell said the campus, to be known as the University of Reading Malaysia, will be opened in September 2015. It expects to enrol about 400 students in its first-year of operation.

The university is offering programmes at undergraduate and postgraduate level in three thematic subject areas as requested by the Ministry of Higher Education (MOHE), namely business and law, science and pharmacy as well as built environment.

Also present were Iskandar Investment Bhd president and chief executive officer Datuk Syed Mohamed Ibrahim, University of Reading's chancellor John Madejski, University of Reading Malaysia provost and chief executive Professor Tony Downes and MOHE's Private Higher Education Institutions Governance Division director Dr Mohamed Ali Abdul Rahman.

Meanwhile, Bell said the campus will be the latest in a growing band of UK universities in Malaysia, where the students from Malaysia will be able to continue their studies without having to go all the way to UK.

"We are consciously and pro-actively developing this campus to offer the best experience to students, from both the infrastructure side and education delivery."



> http://www.flickr.com/photos/universityofreading/8046972315/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/universityofreading/8512469389/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/universityofreading/8046971985/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/universityofreading/8513579614/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/universityofreading/8513579652/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/universityofreading/8513581490/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/universityofreading/8290135799/


----------



## nazrey

*BRUNSFIELD*
http://www.brunsfield.com/default.asp


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: 18 Medini*
www.18medini.com


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: Vantage Bay *


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: TRI TOWER RESIDENCES & HOTEL | 55 fl x 2 | 52 fl x1 *


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT:* The Marina View


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> MORE: http://medini.com.my/?page_id=90#A3A


*Gleneagles Medini Hospital *
Medini Iskandar (Zone A), Nusajaya, Johor









http://medini.com.my/



rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

City Square


Mith252 said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/398856_10151509550892040_1889157973_n.jpg











http://www.flickr.com/photos/huang-photography/8518225759/


----------



## nazrey

> *Iskandar to draw more S’pore investments*
> By ZAZALI MUSA Monday February 18, 2013
> http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/stor...sec=business#136168086151338593&if_height=202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/20130219000218/Article/index_html
> 
> JOHOR BARU: The presence of Temasek Holdings Pte Ltd executive director and chief executive officer Ho Ching at a tea party at the Muar Stadium last November has created a buzz in the Johor corporate world.
> 
> Ho, the wife of Singapore Premier Lee Hsien Loong, was there as the guest of Johor's Sultan Ibrahim Sultan Iskandar in conjunction with his birthday celebration and was seen sharing the main stage with members of the Johor royalty.





> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10406975


*Tanjung Puteri Waterfront*










Tanjung Puteri Waterfront, Johor Bahru is a 157-acre commercial mixed development straddling both sides of the Causeway to Singapore. This makes it the Southern Gateway to Malaysia, a prime waterfront real estate location with a GDV of RM24.5bil. The development will offer offices, SOHO, serviced apartments, hotel, cultural and art centre, retail outlets, and more. When completed, JB Tanjung Puteri Waterfront will offer an estimated 41 million sq ft of built-up space.


----------



## nazrey

*AFINITI MEDINI *
Nusajaya
http://www.iskandar.asia/gallery/ev...developments-in-medini-iskandar-malaysia.html



>


----------



## nazrey

*KSL City | 20, 20, 33 storeys*



nazrey said:


> *KSL City*
> 
> 第二十五层的视野 by [email protected], on Flickr





JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> KSL City JB
> Progress


----------



## nazrey

*Sky Executives Suites @ Bukit Indah JB*


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Sky Executives Suites @ Bukit Indah JB


----------



## nazrey

*Puteri Harbour*

Img344819nx2__conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr

Img344816nx2__conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Tropez Residences @ Danga Bay*








JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Tropez Residences @ Danga Bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress


----------



## nazrey

*Paragon Residence*








nazrey said:


> *NEW ROJECT: Paragon Residence*
> http://www.singaporepropertieslaunch.com/iskandar-malaysia-paragon-residence/





JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Paragon Residences @ Straits View
> http://paragonresidences.com.my/index.html


 Paragon Residences @ Straits View
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Paragon-Residences-at-Straits-View/440541052656541


----------



## nazrey

> http://www.senaipark.com/images/intro-park-1.gif


*SENAI Hi-Tech Park*
http://www.siteselection.com/issues/2010/sep/First-Investments.cfm

A key component of the Iskandar Malaysia project in Johor took a key step forward earlier this year when the Senai Hi-Tech Park (Senai HTP) signed its first tenants. *EQ Solar* announced it will build a US$500-million facility to manufacture monocrystalline and polycrystalline solar modules, and *MOX Linde Gases* will build a plant for industrial gas manufacturing and separation. In May, *STX Energy Co. Ltd. *of South Korea announced it will build a solar-cell manufacturing facility in Senai HTP pending a feasibility study.

















Infrastructure work is under way at the Senai Hi-Tech Park in the Iskandar development in the state of Johor Bahru in southern Malaysia. More than 1,000 acres (405 hectares) are being prepared for factory, office and R&D space.

These initial investments begin the process of populating the park with target industry sectors that include high-tech manufacturing, alternative energy, electronics, biotechnology, contract R&D and others. Senai HTP is a development of Senai Airport City (SAC), a 1,000-acre (405-hectare) free zone operated by Senai Airport Terminal Services Sdn. Bhd., which is the first private airport operator in Malaysia. Ground broke on the park in the first quarter of 2010, and the first phase is scheduled for completion in 2011. One hundred ten acres (44 hectares) are ready for tenants on free-zone property at Senai Airport; new development will take place on 928 acres (376 hectares) when that land is prepared.












> http://biz.thestar.com.my/archives/2009/3/9/business/p5-senaicity.JPG


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT:*


----------



## nazrey

*1 Medini*
http://super325.com/2013/03/10/1-medini-iskandar-malaysia/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *AFINITI MEDINI *
> Nusajaya
> http://www.iskandar.asia/gallery/ev...developments-in-medini-iskandar-malaysia.html


http://super325.com/2013/03/10/afiniti-iskandar-malaysia-7-photos/


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT:*



JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> New Project
> SKS Pavillion Residences @ JB
> 
> Source:https://www.facebook.com/SksPavillionResidences/photos_stream
> 
> http://www.skspavillion.com.my/overview.html


----------



## nazrey

NEW PROJECT:


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Blue Infiniti
> 
> Source: http://forums.condosingapore.com/showthread.php?t=16550


----------



## nazrey

JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Setia Sky 88
> 
> Model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the new proposal, phase 2 will be a construction of a *70 storey *tower called "The Altus Tower"


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT:*
Capri Residences @ Tropicana Danga Bay
www.iproperty.com.my/developments/2856/[email protected]_Tropicana_Danga_Bay_$$$$/#m2


----------



## nazrey




----------



## Dean_14

nazrey said:


> *NEW PROJECT:*
> Capri Residences @ Tropicana Danga Bay
> www.iproperty.com.my/developments/2856/[email protected]_Tropicana_Danga_Bay_$$$$/#m2


the tallest tower is 50 floors ++


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: *


rizalhakim said:


> Tropicana Danga Bay Phase2
> http://trendsideas.com/media/article/hero/128904.jpg


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Puteri Harbour, Nusajaya, Johor*
> www.puteriharbour.com.my/


*Malaysia's 3rd Traders Hotel opens in Nusajaya*
Last updated on 30 May 2013 - 11:26pm 
http://www.thesundaily.my/news/714533

KUALA LUMPUR (May 30, 2013): Shangri-La Hotels and Resorts will have its third hotel in Malaysia, with the opening of Traders Hotel, Puteri Harbour in Nusajaya, Johor on Saturday. 

The hotel is a four-storey tower with 283 rooms.

"With the state administration centre and two theme parks practically at the hotel's doorstep, we are set to be the new business and leisure hub in Johor," said Traders Hotel, Puteri Harbour, Johor general manager Sigi Bierbaumer in a statement today.

As an opening promotion, the hotel is offering an overnight stay in a deluxe room at RM380, which is subjected to prevailing tax and service charge and a buffet breakfast for two people. 

The hotel is owned and developed by Destination Resorts and Hotels and managed by Shangri-La International Hotel Management Ltd. – Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*Marina View @ Senibong*


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> *Marina View @ Senibong*
> 
> Progress


----------



## nazrey

*Grandview 360 @ Bayu Puteri*


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> *Grandview 360 @ Bayu Puteri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress


----------



## nazrey

*The Twin Residences @ Tampoi*


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> The Twin Residences @ Tampoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress


----------



## nazrey

*Komtar JB *











davidwsk said:


> http://super325.com/


----------



## nazrey

*One Sentral @ Nusa Sentral*


----------



## nazrey

*One Danga Residences @ Johor Bahru*
http://onedanga.com/


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT*


rizalhakim said:


> new


----------



## nazrey

rizalhakim said:


> Medini Square
> part of Legoland Project
> Contractor - Bina Puri
> Architect - Archimatrix


Medini Square new design
http://www.medinisquare.com/


----------



## nazrey

*Palazio @ Mount Austin JB*











JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Progress





rizalhakim said:


> Palazio Mount Austin
> http://www.kampunginvestor.com/2013/06/my-current-properties/


----------



## nazrey

KSL City









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/71721254


----------



## nazrey

@ Puteri Harbour



super325 said:


> From Little Red Cube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> Regards,
> http://www.facebook.com/super325
> 
> http://www.super325.com


----------



## nazrey

*AFINITI MEDINI *
Nusajaya


















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4948087927868_1498605068_n.jpg&size=2048,1536








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...454948067927870_56646453_n.jpg&size=2048,1536


----------



## nazrey

http://www.wfgroup.com.sg/


----------



## nazrey

*JBCC Komtar*







































JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Progress


----------



## JayT

It looks as though all the promoting of the *Iskandar* region to investors as a new and exciting place to live/work/play is really reaping rewards. 

Go Johore!!


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT:*
The Straits


rizalhakim said:


> The Straits


----------



## JayT

There seems to be a huge amount of development taking place around JB. I was wondering if someone could post a map/plan of any existing or future rail transport routes in the area. I can't seem to find anything relevant to major project areas like Danga Bay etc. IMO it is essential to link these areas with rail transport.


----------



## nazrey

*Double Tree by Hilton*


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> *Double Tree by Hilton*


----------



## nazrey

*The Astaka @ Johor Baru City - 301m 68 floors and 62 floors*
Work is expected to start in Q4 2013.









http://astakapadu.com.my/










































http://www.catherinepang.com/astaka/












>


----------



## nazrey

*Perling Heights*


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> *Perling Heights*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:


UjaiDidida said:


> *15 Sept 2013*
> 
> 
> IMG-20130915-03320 - Ujai Didida by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> *D'CARLTON SEAVIEW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:


Caius the Shadow said:


> List of new Highrise/Midrise projects in JB. Sources are from Portal OSC
> 
> 1) BANGUNAN PERDAGANGAN , TAMAN MOUNT AUSTIN. Tetuan Rainbow Entity Sdn Bhd : *25 storeys*
> 
> 2) 1 BLOK PANGSAPURI PERKHIDMATAN , JALAN ABDUL SAMAD/JALAN DAPAT, KAMPUNG BAHRU . Tetuan Sonata Resources Sdn Bhd : *25 storeys*
> 
> 3) PEMBINAAN 3 BLOK RUMAH MAMPU MILIK, TAMAN MOLEK . TETUAN TANJUNG BINTANG SDN. BHD : *18 , 18 , 18 storeys*
> 
> 4) PEMAJUAN (FASA 2) BLOK PANGSAPURI (352 UNIT), JALAN HEMAN, KAMPUNG AMAN. TETUAN CEMERLANG LAND SDN. BHD - *13 ,14 storeys*
> 
> 5)2 BLOK PANGSAPURI PERKHIDMATAN , TAMAN BAYU PUTERI, MUKIM PLENTONG. TETUAN NORTHSTAR FRONTIER SDN. BHD : *25 , 25 storeys*
> 
> 6) 2 MENARA SUITE PEJABAT SERBAGUNA , TAMAN AUSTIN PERDANA. TETUAN MAH SING SDN. BHD : *17 , 16 storeys*
> 
> 7) 3 BLOK PANGSAPURI PERKHIDMATAN, TAMAN CAHAYA KOTA PUTERI, MUKIM PLENTONG. WELTON DEVELOPMENT SDN. BHD : *36, 39, 42 storeys*
> 
> 8) PEMAJUAN PERDAGANGAN ( Mall + Apartment + Hotel ), TAMAN BUKIT MEWAH, MUKIM TEBRAU . TETUAN WCT HARTANAH JAYA SDN. BHD : *33, 17 storeys*
> 
> 9) PANGSAPURI PERKHIDMATAN , TAMAN MOLEK, MUKIM PLENTONG. TETUAN ALPHA ASTRAL REALTY SDN. BHD : *30, 31, 31 storeys*
> 
> 10) 1 BLOK PANGSAPURI, JALAN STRAITS VIEW, KG. STRAITS VIEW. TETUAN EXECUTIVE BENCHMARK SDN. BHD : *16 storeys*
> 
> 11) 2 PANGSAPURI PERKHIDMATAN, JALAN ABDUL SAMAD, JOHOR BAHRU. TETUAN GRANDEUR PARK SDN. BHD : *25, 25 storeys*
> 
> 12) 1 BLOK PANGSAPURI, JALAN ABDUL SAMAD/JALAN PETRI, JOHOR BAHRU. TETUAN ENCORR PROPERTIES SDN. BHD : *21 storeys*
> 
> 13) 1 BLOK PANGSAPURI PERKHIDMATAN, JALAN BUKIT MELDRUM. TETUAN MB BUILDERS SDN. BHD : *33 storeys*
> 
> 14) 2 BLOK PANGSAPURI SERVIS , TAMAN PONDEROSA. Pandan Baru Sdn. Bhd : *30, 30 storeys*
> 
> 15) 2 BLOK PANGSAPURI SERVIS , TAMAN PONDEROSA. Ebony Bounty Sdn. Bhd :* 34, 34 storeys*
> 
> 16) 2 Pangsapuri Perkhidmatan, Bandar Johor Bahru. Tetuan Putaran Jaya Sdn Bhd. *37, 36 storeys*
> 
> 17) 3 Blok Pangsapuri Perkhidmatan, Jalan Persiaran Bumi Hijau, Mukim Plentong. Tetuan SUNWAY CITY (JB) : *23, 23, 23 storeys*
> 
> 18) Country Garden Danga Bay , Danga Bay. Tetuan Country Garden Danga Bay Sdn. Bhd : *47, 22, 46, 22, 45, 33, 26, 42, 26, 20, 48, 31, 20 , 30, 26, 26, 36, 24, 32, 22, 24, 9, 13, 15, 15, 13, 9, 18, 22, 26, 22, 18, 40, 33, 41, 33, 48, 48, 40, 29, 40, 33 storeys*. The craziest development so far :nuts:
> 
> 19) 2 Pangsapuri Perkhidmatan , Jalan Kempas Lama. Tetuan LPY Empire Sdn. Bhd : *23, 23 storeys*
> 
> 20) 2 Blok Pangsapuri Servis, Jalan Mahmoodiah. Tetuan Grand Active Sdn. Bhd : *40, 40 storeys*
> 
> 21) Plaza Mentari (Sun City), Taman Pelangi. Tetuan Cityvilla Construction Sdn. Bhd : Confusing details, *23++ storeys*
> 
> 22) Pemajuan Bangunan Perdagangan, Jalan Permatang 6, Mukim Tebrau. Tetuan Sincere World Land & Development Sdn. Bhd : *29, 28 storeys*
> 
> 23) 2 Blok Servis Apartment 41 Tingkat, Jalan Kangkar Tebrau. Tetuan Lien Hoe Square sdn bhd : *41, 41 storeys*
> 
> 24) Cadangan Pemajuan Pangsapuri Pr1ma, Lot PTB 20456, Lot PTB 20185, Lot PTB 20202 Bandar Johor Bahru . Tetuan Cemerlang Land Sdn. Bhd : *22, 18, 18, 18, 20 storeys*
> 
> 25) Pangsapuri Servis, Pembangunan Teluk Senibong. Tetuan Front Concept Sdn. Bhd : *30 storeys*
> 
> 26) Tropicana Danga Bay, Danga Bay. Tetuan Tropicana Danga Bay Sdn. Bhd : *48, 46, 55 storeys*
> 
> 27) 1 Blok Pangsapuri Perkhidmatan, Tebrau. Tetuan Syarikat Bukit Granite Sdn. Bhd : *25 storeys*
> 
> 28) Hotel, Bandar Baru Permas Jaya. Tetuan Goodwood Hotel Sdn. Bhd : *19 storeys*
> 
> 29) 3 Blok Pangsapuri Perkhidmatan, Taman Kempas Indah. Tetuan Khoo Soon Lee Realty Sdn. Bhd : *29, 29, 29 storeys*
> 
> 30) Mixed development , Jalan Bakar Batu . Tetuan Selia Pantai Sdn. Bhd : Confusing details, *34, 31, 29, 28, 34 storeys*
> 
> 31) 2 Menara Bangunan Servis Apartment, Jalan Segenting, Taman Bukit Mewah. Tetuan Trilink Pyramid Sdn. Bhd : *28, 28 storeys*
> 
> 32) 2 Blok Bangunan Pangsapuri Perkhidmatan, Jalan Tengku Petrie 1, Mukim Bandar. Tetuan Urban Identity Sdn. Bhd : *32, 32 storeys*
> 
> 33) Blok Pangsapuri Kos Sederhana, Tebrau. Tetuan Kumpulan Prasarana Rakyat Johor Sdn. Bhd : *16, 16, 13 storeys*
> 
> 34) 4 blocks of serviced apartment , Lot PTB 21353 Dan 22534, Daerah Johor Bahru. Tetuan Vestfield Waterfront Development Sdn. Bhd : *36, 36, ?,? storeys*
> 
> 35) Later...


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> *D'PROMINENZ*
> 
> *Developer:* IOI
> *Location:* Opposite Tesco Extra Plentong


----------



## nazrey

PARC REGENCY


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> *PARC REGENCY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Progress*


----------



## nazrey

D'AMBIENCE


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> *D'AMBIENCE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Progress*


----------



## nazrey

Johor Bahru from Woodlands, Singapore by ultimatekldevil, on Flickr

Johor Bahru from Woodlands, Singapore by ultimatekldevil, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Encorp Marina


rizalhakim said:


> from Super325
> Encorp Marina


----------



## nazrey

*Setia Sky88*


















rizalhakim said:


> from Super325


----------



## nazrey

JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Progress






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sy34l_2uDWM


----------



## Dean_14

some new projecst in JB
almas suite puteri harbour
capital City Tampoi
Azea residence Danga Bay
Tebrau 8 JB City


----------



## nazrey

*Medini North: The Meridin*
http://educitystudio.blogspot.com/2013/06/medini-meridin-commercial.html


----------



## nazrey

The Peak at Jalan Temenggong


Brown_Eastern said:


> Progress of The Peak at Jalan Temenggong, just off Jalan Tebrau. Photo by SYN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9.154851.178313609879&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## nazrey

*AFINITI MEDINI *
Nusajaya




















jb2020 said:


> View of Legoland, with so many upcoming highrise buildings at the background. Imperia & 1 medini are the building u/c at the background, beside Medini mall are tower cranes for Affinity & Gleneagles hospital project. Maybe at 3rd or 4th quater of 2014, we can see Encorp Marina,Teega,Pinetree,Medini Signature, Iskandar Residence tower cranes also from this view...


----------



## nazrey

*Pinetree Residences*



Mith252 said:


> ^^ Okay here are the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.iskandar.asia/gallery/is...ates-hub/image.raw?view=image&type=img&id=726





jb2020 said:


> Pinetree construction site ( luv the view of the straits at this area...)


----------



## nazrey

* TEEGA | Iskandar Malaysia ( Puteri Harbour ) | 3X 41F*


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0824985.-2207520000.1353730462&type=3&theater





jb2020 said:


> Teega construction site with tower cranes, near Pinetree


----------



## nazrey

@ Danga Bay


----------



## nazrey

*D'Summit Residences*



JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Souce: http://www.kempasutama.com/property-detail.php?pid=7001961de4a53cc0554c87eb1b28f5b4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Progress*


----------



## nazrey

*MARINA BAY SUITES*












LoveArki said:


> Taken today...


----------



## nazrey

*AFINITI MEDINI *
Nusajaya


----------



## nazrey

*Gleneagles Medini Hospital *
NUSAJAYA, JOHOR, MALAYSIA
Size: 1,400,000 ft² | 130,064 m²
Client: Pantai Hospitals Sdn Bhd (Parkway Group)
Collaboration: STH is Associate Architect

B+H+STH recently won the design competition for this 300 -bed complex which will be built in 3 phases on a 14-acre site. Regional materials will enhance the building exterior and tie the hospital to the architecture and imagery of other iconic buildings throughout the region. Selective use of glass on the facades will project an image of openness and offer daylight and views. The design includes commitments to sustainability and providing a healing environment which also maximizes healthcare efficiencies.

Guiding principles tantamount to the project include: a welcoming and inviting environment; a thorough master plan strategy accommodating growth and future use; clear separation of spaces per clinical services and user groups; identifiable and readable major entrances; controlled and clear vehicular circulation; clear internal and external circulation; a positive work environment promoting health; a layout that anticipates change with flexible design; appropriate architecture language and expression; and finally, a healing environment with landscape and natural light.

Located in Medini, Iskandar Malaysia, Gleneagles Medini will target the Malaysian market and medical travellers from Singapore when the first phase of the state-of-the-art hospital becomes *operational in early 2015* with 150 beds. It will subsequently be expanded to its intended capacity of 300 beds.
http://www.parkwaypantai.com/our_hospitals/malaysia/












































http://www.iminvestors.com/medini.html








http://www.iminvestors.com/medini.html


----------



## nazrey

*PARAGON SUITES @ CIQ*


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> *PARAGON SUITES @ CIQ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Progress*


----------



## nazrey

rizalhakim said:


> http://www.iskandar.asia/events/19-...edical-wellness-centre-iskandar-nusajaya.html


----------



## nazrey

KSL City









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/71721254


----------



## nazrey

Country Garden, Danga Bay





























> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/95029171





JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> *COUNTRY GARDEN*


----------



## nazrey

*The Seasons @ Larkin*











The Psychedelic Furs said:


> as at 11/5/2014


----------



## nazrey

*Iskandar Malaysia EduCity: University of Reading*
A warm welcome to the University of Reading Malaysia. As one of the world's top 200 universities, the University of Reading has attracted international students to its campus in the UK for over 100 years. The planned opening of our campus in Malaysia in 2015 is an important and very exciting step for the University. The University of Reading is already a global university and the Malaysian campus is integral to furthering this global commitment. The main campus, which will be part of the Iskandar Malaysia EduCity development, looks forward to welcoming an initial intake of 500 students. Enrolment will rise to approximately 1,800 students by 2017 with long-term student numbers around 2,000.

*Our programmes*
http://www.reading.ac.uk/malaysia/Programmes/uorm-programmes.aspx
*English Language*
Pre-sessional English
IELTS preparation courses

*Built Environment*
Real Estate BSc
Real Estate MSc
Real Estate Finance MSc
Quantity Surveying BSc
Construction Project Management MSc

*Business & Law*
Accounting and Management BA
Business and Management BA
MBA Full-time
Finance and Investment Banking BSc
International Securities, Investment and Banking MSc
Investment Banking and Islamic Finance (IBIF) MSc
Law LLB
Commercial Law LLM
Oil and Gas Law LLM

*Science*
Pharmacy BPharm/MPharm
Psychology BSc

*Foundation*
Foundation in Business
Foundation in Science






















































https://www.facebook.com/university...s/pcb.632161590190549/632161186857256/?type=1








https://www.facebook.com/university...s/pcb.632161590190549/632161183523923/?type=1








https://www.facebook.com/university...s/pcb.632161590190549/632161193523922/?type=1


----------



## nazrey

*R&F INTEGRATED DEVELOPMENT*


>





patchay said:


> R&F Tanjung Puteri











https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeremaineosia/14331151571


rizalhakim said:


> Tanjung Puteri


----------



## nazrey

The Summer Residence @ Connoisseur -- 58-storey


----------



## nazrey

SkySuites 






























LoveArki said:


> Skysuites @ Meldrum 18.06.2014


----------



## nazrey

KOMTAR JB REDEVELOPMENT | Iskandar Malaysia (Johor Bahru) 






































UjaiDidida said:


> 16 June 2014
> 
> 20140616_164642 UjaiDidida Ujai Didida - by ujai_didida, on Flickr
> 
> 20140616_164600 UjaiDidida Ujai Didida - by ujai_didida, on Flickr
> 
> 20140616_164424 UjaiDidida Ujai Didida - by ujai_didida, on Flickr
> 
> 20140616_164441 UjaiDidida Ujai Didida - by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Setia Sky 88*












sky1988 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*R&F INTEGRATED DEVELOPMENT*




















jansej said:


>


----------



## sepul

cool JB


----------



## nazrey

PUTERI HARBOUR


World 2 World said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*The Summit Residences @ Kempas Utama*











JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> ^^
> Another view of The Summit + Setia Sky Peak @ Setia Tropika
> 
> Source: https://www.facebook.com/SouthernCo...7985427310467/560764890699187/?type=1&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another suburb of JB in the making :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

Suasana IM



Caius the Shadow said:


> Suasana IM ( In front of JBCC Mall)


----------



## Dean_14

nazrey said:


> *The Summit Residences @ Kempas Utama*


can see D'secret garden by KSL located right opposite


----------



## FirzDaurens_

nazrey said:


> *R&F INTEGRATED DEVELOPMENT*


May I ask, is tanjung puteri located at causeway JBCC-Woodlands? I really want to know cuz I'm not Johorean and I'm just 16 y/o teenagers that who loves about skyscraper city also I don't have a time to come to JB.. please explain it to me


----------



## nazrey

*Afiniti @ Medini*












rizalhakim said:


> From PropertyBuzz
> Afiniti @ Medini


----------



## nazrey

d'Pristine @ Medini
http://www.dpristinemedini.com/




















rizalhakim said:


> From PropertyBuzz
> D'pristine @ Medini


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE*
*Completed Projects @ Medini North (Lifestyle), Nusajaya*
- Legoland Malaysia
- Lego Hotel
- Lego Water Theme Park
- Mall of Medini

*Under Construction Projects @ Medini North (Lifestyle), Nusajaya*
- d'Pristine @ Medini
- 1 Medini
- Afiniti @ Medini
- Gleneagles Hospital Medini
- Iskandar Residences Medini 
- Meridin @ Medini 
- Medini Square


----------



## aim11086

FirzDaurens_ said:


> May I ask, is tanjung puteri located at causeway JBCC-Woodlands? I really want to know cuz I'm not Johorean and I'm just 16 y/o teenagers that who loves about skyscraper city also I don't have a time to come to JB.. please explain it to me


exactly located side by side at causeway.


----------



## FirzDaurens_

^^

Ohh ok I got it. Can't wait to see the project complete. JB Skyline will change 100% kay:


----------



## nazrey

*JOHOR MEGA PROJECT: PUTERI HARBOUR*



















*UPDATE
Completed Projects, Puteri Harbour, Nusajaya*
- Public Marina
- Puteri Harbour Family Theme Park (Sanrio Hello Kitty Town, The Little Big Club, LAT’s Place)
- Traders Hotel by Shangrila
- Somerset Puteri Harbour by Ascott
- The Port of Puteri Harbour Ferry Terminal 

*Under Construction Projects, Puteri Harbour, Nusajaya*
- Imperia
- Encorp Marina
- Teega
- Pinetree
- Puteri Cove Residences


----------



## nazrey

World 2 World said:


> :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

Komtar JB


FayedLee said:


> 20/7/15: JLand Tower


----------



## nazrey

FayedLee said:


> 26/8/15: Paragon Suites CIQ


----------



## nazrey

*PROGRESS OF SETIA SKY 88 *


















https://www.facebook.com/SouthernCo...41830.527985427310467/745354058906935/?type=3


----------



## nazrey

*Jland Tower & The suasana*


















World 2 World said:


> by _rfhn


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED 2015:*
UK varsity: Reading University @ EduCity, Nusajaya, Johor

University of Reading Malaysia, Iskandar by Ericson, on Flickr








https://www.easyuni.com/media/institution/photo/2015/07/23/Easy_Uni_4_2.jpg.1200x1200_q85_crop.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*TRI TOWER RESIDENCES & HOTEL | Iskandar Johor ( JB Sentral ) | 47 fl x 2 | 44 fl *











> DSC_0001 by Cindy Rex Wong, on Flickr





FayedLee said:


> 7/9/15





FayedLee said:


> Capri by Fraser and TriTowers Residences


----------



## nazrey

*[email protected]*












World 2 World said:


> by mianbaoren


----------



## nazrey

*Afinity Residences*


freekazoid said:


> Pictures from FB Afinity Residences


----------



## nazrey

* SKS PAVILION RESIDENCES | Iskandar Malaysia (Johor Bahru)*











FayedLee said:


> https://www.facebook.com/SksPavillionResidences


----------



## nazrey

* R&F PRINCESS COVE*







































FayedLee said:


> https://www.facebook.com/princesscove.rf


----------



## nazrey

*The Astaka*





























FayedLee said:


> Astaka Bukit Senyum


----------



## nazrey

*COUNTRY GARDEN @ Danga Bay*









http://countrygarden-dangabay.blogspot.com/p/artist-impression.html










JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> *COUNTRY GARDEN @ Danga Bay*
> *Progress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pics... Very hazy in the early morning :lol:


----------



## nazrey

* TROPICANA DANGA BAY | Johor Bahru (Danga Bay)*




















> Malaysia Iskandar October 2015 0008 by yncphotodoc, on Flickr
> Malaysia Iskandar October 2015 0004 by yncphotodoc, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

@ FOREST CITY












FayedLee said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*The [email protected]*



>


Malaysia Iskandar October 2015 0032 by yncphotodoc, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*PARADISO NUOVA | Iskandar Malaysia (Medini North) *











FayedLee said:


> http://www.paradisonuova.my/


----------



## nazrey

*JOHOR MEGA PROJECT: PUTERI HARBOUR*



















*UPDATE
Completed Projects, Puteri Harbour, Nusajaya*
- Public Marina
- Puteri Harbour Family Theme Park (Sanrio Hello Kitty Town, The Little Big Club, LAT’s Place)
- Traders Hotel by Shangrila
- Somerset Puteri Harbour by Ascott
- The Port of Puteri Harbour Ferry Terminal 

*Under Construction Projects, Puteri Harbour, Nusajaya*
- Imperia
- Encorp Marina
- Teega
- Pinetree
- Puteri Cove Residences



















FayedLee said:


> https://www.facebook.com/theputericove


----------



## nazrey

*Raffles American School, Malaysia Campus*
JOHOR, MALAYSIA (SOM Architect)
http://www.raffles-american-school.edu.my/
Raffles Institution (RI), founded in 1823, is the oldest and widely considered to be the most prestigious school in Singapore for pre-tertiary education. RI was awarded the Singapore Quality Award in 2011. RI is notable for having produced 90 President's Scholars, 3 out of 7 Presidents, 2 out of 3 Prime Ministers, including the first elected Prime Minister in Lee Kuan Yew, 4 Speakers of Parliament, 6 out of 18 members of the current Cabinet and 13 CEOs of government-linked statutory boards and agencies. It is often cited as Singapore's "premier school" and has been recognised as "the top feeder school for the Ivy League universities plus Stanford and MIT, as well as the top feeder school for Oxford University."









http://www.som.com/projects/raffles_american_school_campus








http://www.som.com/projects/raffles_american_school_campus

Malaysia Iskandar October 2015 0016 by yncphotodoc, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *JOHOR MEGA PROJECT: PUTERI HARBOUR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE
> Completed Projects, Puteri Harbour, Nusajaya*
> - Public Marina
> - Puteri Harbour Family Theme Park (Sanrio Hello Kitty Town, The Little Big Club, LAT’s Place)
> - Traders Hotel by Shangrila
> - Somerset Puteri Harbour by Ascott
> - The Port of Puteri Harbour Ferry Terminal
> 
> *Under Construction Projects, Puteri Harbour, Nusajaya*
> - Imperia
> - Encorp Marina
> - Teega
> - Pinetree
> - Puteri Cove Residences


*Teega*









https://www.facebook.com/www.iskand...0.1449292665./961520750585911/?type=3&theater

_ Pinetree & Puteri Cove Residences _









https://www.facebook.com/www.iskand...0.1449292665./960505844020735/?type=3&theater


----------



## nazrey

*NEW: CORONATION SQUARE*











FayedLee said:


> http://www.theedgeproperty.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

*Capital Suites*





















FayedLee said:


> https://www.facebook.com/The-Aliff-Residences-Tampoi


----------



## nazrey

* CORONATION SQUARE*











The Psychedelic Furs said:


>


----------



## rayson_chee

nazrey said:


> * CORONATION SQUARE*


Looks like full glassy. But I dnt have confident on this developer & its management team. Know how to build but dont know how to "maintain" the buildings.


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: MEDINI ISKANDAR*


> *Completed Projects @ Medini North (Lifestyle), Nusajaya*
> - Legoland Malaysia
> - Lego Hotel
> - Lego Water Theme Park
> - Mall of Medini
> 
> *Under Construction Projects @ Medini North (Lifestyle), Nusajaya*
> - d'Pristine @ Medini
> - 1 Medini
> - Afiniti @ Medini
> - Gleneagles Hospital Medini
> - Iskandar Residences Medini
> - Meridin @ Medini
> - Medini Square


*UPDATE:
Under Construction Projects @ Medini North, Nusajaya*
- d'Pristine @ Medini
- 1 Medini completed 2015
- Afiniti @ Medini completed 2015
- Gleneagles Hospital Medini completed 2015
- Iskandar Residences Medini 
- Meridin @ Medini 
- Medini Square 
- Medini Signature
- Grand Medini
- Paradiso Nuova
- Volt Corporate Park


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: PUTERI HARBOUR*










*Completed Projects, Puteri Harbour, Nusajaya*
- Public Marina
- Puteri Harbour Family Theme Park (Sanrio Hello Kitty Town, The Little Big Club, LAT’s Place)
- Traders Hotel by Shangrila
- Somerset Puteri Harbour by Ascott
- The Port of Puteri Harbour Ferry Terminal 

*Under Construction Projects, Puteri Harbour, Nusajaya*
- Imperia completed 2015
- Encorp Marina
- Teega
- Pinetree
- Puteri Cove Residences


----------



## nazrey

*TRI TOWER RESIDENCES & HOTEL | Iskandar Johor ( JB Sentral ) | 47 fl x 2 | 44 fl *








FayedLee said:


> Tri Tower, SKS Pavilion, Setia Sky 88, Astaka


----------



## nazrey

*KPJ Hospital Bandar Dato' Onn*











Caius the Shadow said:


> Some projects in Bandar Dato Onn as at 26/12/2015
> KPJ Hospital Bandar Dato' Onn. Piling machines have entered the site.


----------



## nazrey

*PARAGON SUITES*





















FayedLee said:


> Paragon [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/paragonsuitesjb


----------



## nazrey

*The Suasana & Jland Tower*












FayedLee said:


>





> City Square by BT KUA, on Flickr





> by Shaiful


----------



## nazrey

JB


FayedLee said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Residence by MB Group, Johor Bahru - 50 storey*











FayedLee said:


> Residence by MB Group, Johor Bahru - 50 storey


----------



## nazrey

*The M by Macrolink Medini*



FayedLee said:


> New project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.property365.my
> 
> Sales Gallery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.property365.my
> 
> Thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875036


----------



## nazrey

*Senibong Cove - Waterfront development by Australia's Walker Group*


----------



## nazrey

http://www.iskandarmalaysia.com.my/pdf/cc-openday/IRDA-RandR-eng.pdf

*SG SEGGET RIVER REVITALISATION*
- Sg Segget Sewerage Treatment Plant
- Sg Segget Flood Mitigation System
- Refurbishment and Beautification of Jalan Wong Ah Fook



ejatidiaz said:


> The view is gonna be amazing once Sg Segget is complete and surrounded by highrise offices replacing all the shoplots.


----------



## nazrey

SKY HABITAT @ MELDRUM HILL | Iskandar Malaysia (Johor Bahru)












FayedLee said:


> by MBGroup


----------



## nazrey

*Green Haven Service Apartments*
Source: https://www.facebook.com/greenhavenserviceapartments/?fref=photo




















>


----------



## nazrey

*Grand View 360*


FayedLee said:


> Grand View 360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SouthernCorridorMalaysia


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

https://www.facebook.com/SouthernCo...0.1453968427./819496684826005/?type=3&theater


----------



## nazrey

*Marina Cove*









https://www.facebook.com/SouthernCo...0.1453968427./819496704826003/?type=3&theater


----------



## nazrey

*JB City Centre*









https://www.facebook.com/SouthernCo...0.1453968427./816636835111990/?type=3&theater








https://www.facebook.com/SouthernCo...0.1453968427./816636795111994/?type=3&theater


----------



## nazrey

Plaza Tasek









https://www.facebook.com/SouthernCo...0477548061252/820477518061255/?type=3&theater


----------



## nazrey

*COUNTRY GARDEN @ DANGA BAY *


FayedLee said:


>





FayedLee said:


> by Iskandar


----------



## freedomsurfer

Wow the country garden photo looks really impressive!


----------



## nazrey

JB City Centre


FayedLee said:


> https://www.facebook.com/SouthernCorridorMalaysia/


----------



## nazrey

*The Astaka*





























LoveArki said:


>





JB Citizens (+_+) said:


>


----------



## nazrey

@Kempas


jb2020 said:


> Kempas highrise


----------



## nazrey

JB


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Source: https://www.facebook.com/greenhavenserviceapartments/?fref=photo
> 
> htt
> [img]http://i.imgur.com/2hk1NoJ.jpg
> 
> JB's skyline is expanding... Not impressive yet, but it's growing fast... :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

*KPJ Hospital Bandar Dato' Onn*











FayedLee said:


> KPJ Bandar Dato Onn


----------



## nazrey

*COUNTRY GARDEN @ DANGA BAY *


JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> *Progress*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SouthernCorridorMalaysia/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> * MEDINI ISKANDAR*
> *UPDATE:
> Under Construction Projects @ Medini North, Nusajaya*
> - d'Pristine @ Medini
> - 1 Medini completed 2015
> - Afiniti @ Medini completed 2015
> - Gleneagles Hospital Medini completed 2015
> - Iskandar Residences Medini
> - Meridin @ Medini
> - Medini Square
> - Medini Signature
> - Grand Medini
> - Paradiso Nuova
> - Volt Corporate Park


UPDATE:


FayedLee said:


> https://www.facebook.com/SouthernCorridorMalaysia


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *UPDATE: PUTERI HARBOUR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Completed Projects, Puteri Harbour, Nusajaya*
> - Public Marina
> - Puteri Harbour Family Theme Park (Sanrio Hello Kitty Town, The Little Big Club, LAT’s Place)
> - Traders Hotel by Shangrila
> - Somerset Puteri Harbour by Ascott
> - The Port of Puteri Harbour Ferry Terminal
> 
> *Under Construction Projects, Puteri Harbour, Nusajaya*
> - Imperia completed 2015
> - Encorp Marina
> - Teega
> - Pinetree
> - Puteri Cove Residences


UPDATE:


FayedLee said:


> https://www.facebook.com/SouthernCorridorMalaysia


----------



## Dean_14

Johor Bahru - Jalan Abdullah Tahir

from world 2 world










The Pinnacle - 38 floor












FayedLee said:


>



Setia Sky 88 - 70 Floor & 55 floor x 2
Source: http://www.setiasky88.com.my/floorplan.html





















Twin Galaxy - 35 floor x 2



FayedLee said:


>



Marina Bay Suite - 50 floor










from ujaiDidadi


----------



## Dean_14

Johor Bahru - Bukit Chagar

The Astaka - 70 floor & 65 floor










Source: https://www.facebook.com/SouthernCorridorMalaysia/










Tri Tower - 55 floor x 2 & 52 floor hotel



nazrey said:


>





FayedLee said:


>



Sks pavilion - 39 floor x 2











FayedLee said:


> https://www.facebook.com/SksPavillionResidences



Paragon Suite - 39 floor


FayedLee said:


> https://www.facebook.com/SouthernCorridorMalaysia/



Sun City Apartment - 30 floor

from ujaiDidadi


----------



## Dean_14

Johor Bahru Town


Komtar JBCC - 40 floor 


FayedLee said:


> No info. Btw here are a few info about JLand Tower



The Suasana - 32 floor & 19 Floor










from fayedlee











Causeway Regency - 38 floor



Logisticstan said:


> Source : http://www.causewayregency.com/project.html


----------



## Dean_14

Johor Bahru - Meldrum Hill

V @ summerplace












FayedLee said:


>



Sky Habitat - 37 Floor



FayedLee said:


> by MBGroup



R&F princess Cove Phase 1 - 36 floor x 7

fayedlee


----------



## Dean_14

Holiday Villa - 21 floor 

from LoveArki


----------



## midrise

Nice projects and impressive growth......What is the major economic draw too the area??..kay::yes::yes:kay:


----------



## nazrey

New planned city, Medini [email protected] Nusajaya



FayedLee said:


>


----------



## akif90




----------



## 87565

https://www.youtube.com/southerncorridormalaysia


----------



## 87565

Opera Theatre @ R&F Princess Cove


EzadHfizy said:


> Opera Theatre @ R&F Princess Cove progress..
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=827845727393086&id=274959209348410


----------



## 87565

New headquarters of the Johor Baru City Council 




















JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Sources: https://www.facebook.com/SksPavillionResidences/
> https://topsy.one/hashtag.php?q=theastaka


----------



## cschua26

nazrey. said:


> New headquarters of the Johor Baru City Council


Any idea when the other 3 towers going to be constructed?


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## EzadHfizy

Tenants renovation inside Paradigm Mall, Johor Bahru.. 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1369752446467090&id=527985427310467


----------



## EzadHfizy

Are You Ready, Johor Bahru? 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1369752446467090&id=527985427310467


----------



## nazrey

IKEA TEBRAU


The Psychedelic Furs said:


>


----------



## nazrey

Zenith Lifestyle Centre, Suasana Iskandar & Amari Hotel











EzadHfizy said:


> Zenith Lifestyle Centre, Suasana Iskandar & Amari Hotel, Johor Bahru
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=549957605396684&id=447663772292735


----------



## nazrey

JB


senginho said:


> J


----------



## nazrey

*Southeast Asia's largest IKEA store opens in Tebrau, Johor*
By Rizalman Hammim - November 16, 2017 @ 1:53pm










Tourism, Domestic Trade and Consumerism Committee chairman Datuk Tee Siew Kiong (third from left) and IKEA Southeast Asia retail director Mike King (left) at the launch of IKEA Tebrau. Pix by Mohd Azren Jamaludin



> JOHOR BARU: IKEA Malaysia opened its first store in southern Malaysia on Wednesday – IKEA Tebrau, which is also the largest IKEA store in Southeast Asia.
> 
> Located next to the Aeon Tebrau City shopping mall, the store spans an area of 46,713 square metres and features 54 furniture showrooms.
> 
> IKEA Southeast Asia retail director Mike King said with the new store, the company is closer to achieving its vision of offering better lifestyle choices to the people of Johor and southern Malaysia.
> 
> "We also believe that the new store will raise the bar in the home furnishings offering in Johor. That is the minimum expectation that we set for ourselves whenever we open a new store.
> 
> "This will also raise the competition in the home furnishing industry in Johor. Competition is good for us, because it keeps us sharp; and also for the consumers because it gives them better value and more ideas and choices," said King.
> 
> He said while furniture on offer at the store has a Swedish look, the design ideas are based on feedback that the company received from the people of Johor.
> 
> King was speaking at the opening ceremony of the store, which was launched by state Tourism, Domestic Trade and Consumerism Committee chairman Datuk Tee Siew Kiong.
> 
> Also present was IKEA Southeast Asia managing director Christian Rojkjaer.
> 
> The store’s opening has been highly anticipated, and hundreds of customers began waiting in line at 7am in order to be among the first in the new IKEA.
> 
> By the time the store opened at 10am, the line consisted of some 4,000 people.
> 
> King said at least 20,000 people are expected on the store’s first day of operations.
> 
> IKEA Tebrau, which has a total of 300 employees, is expected to serve more than 1.8 million consumers residing within a 60 minute radius of the store, and millions more beyond that.
> 
> It boasts 1,771 parking bays, although customers also have the option of taking a free shuttle bus from Larkin Sentral, and the KTMB Museum in the city centre, to reach the store.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2017/11/303956/southeast-asias-largest-ikea-store-opens-tebrau-johor


> IKEA Southeast Asia retail director Mike King (second from left) at the launch of IKEA Tebrau today. Pix by Mohd Azren Jamaludin


----------



## nazrey

The Psychedelic Furs said:


> ^^


----------



## nazrey

JB


World 2 World said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*JLAND TOWER*



JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> *JLAND TOWER*
> *Progress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken today...


----------



## nazrey

*Forest City*


EzadHfizy said:


> Forest City Island 1


----------



## nazrey

*PUTERI HARBOUR*









From EzadHfizy








From EzadHfizy


----------



## nazrey

JB









From akif90


----------



## nazrey

JB from Puteri Harbour



EzadHfizy said:


> Johor Bahru city view from Puteri Harbour (little red cube)..


----------



## nazrey

MidValley Southkey Megamall





https://www.youtube.com/SouthernCorridorMalaysia


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Johor Bahru City
Viewed from Mid Valley Southkey Megamall
https://www.facebook.com/SouthernCo...985427310467/1315516341890701/?type=3&theater


----------



## nazrey

IKANO Shopping JB (Toppen Shopping Centre)









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fdSUJLpZ3c


----------



## nazrey

Emerald Bay @Puteri Harbour









https://www.facebook.com/SouthernCo...7985427310467/998838600225145/?type=3&theater


----------



## nazrey

JOHOR BAHRU


Millennium Falcon said:


> The massive JB skyline viewed from Somerset Puteri Harbor - reminiscent of Marina Bay over in Singapore!


----------



## nazrey

Medini Iskandar


----------



## nazrey

Opera Theatre @ R&F Princess Cove
JOHOR BAHRU, JOHOR












> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=76&v=c-KIIPEGOmA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=76&v=c-KIIPEGOmA


----------



## nazrey

Forest City, Gelang Patah









https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=18&v=FzgMcKG2_Cs


----------



## nazrey

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=475583&page=568








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=475583&page=568


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


>


UPDATE:


EzadHfizy said:


> progress of Princess Cove Mall by R&F Princess Cove, Tanjung Puteri, Johor Bahru..
> by Dave Yong


----------



## nazrey

Iskandar Puteri
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354490&page=64


----------



## nazrey

JB City - September 2018
sc-Malaysia


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Puteri Harbour


----------



## nazrey

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTKvq5Erz-c


----------



## nazrey

> @Medini Iskandar


UMCITY Medini Lakeside by UMLand (United Malayan Land Bhd)
Next to Legoland Malaysia
https://citadinesmedini.com.my/











https://umcity.com.my/perspectives/











































https://www.marketing-interactive.com/umland-gets-pr-help-for-brand-development-duties-in-my-and-sg/











http://www.kbseikou.com/umland/progress.html










http://www.kbseikou.com/umland/progress.html


----------



## nazrey

>


COMPLETED 2020: Stadium Sultan Ibrahim


----------



## nazrey

Linbaq Space Residency + Novotel
60-storey

















http://www.bpgroup.com.my/johor-project/linbaq-space-residency/


johorean said:


> progress of Linbaq 60 storey apartment and hotel


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> JB
> 
> Sungei Buloh Wetland Reserve, Singapore by Mark Tindale, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.straitstimes.com/business/jb-city-centre-plays-catch-up


Coronation Square



steventlk said:


> Site update 12 Jan 2020, 0600 hrs
> Construction ongoing day and night!


----------



## nazrey

Coronation Square



steventlk said:


> Site update 1st Mar 2020


----------



## nazrey

*CREDIT TO: Ted Barrantes*


----------



## nazrey

*KOTA ISKANDAR PUTERI, JOHOR

















ISKANDAR DEVELOPMENT REGION | Johor ( Southern Johor ) | General News & Updates







www.skyscrapercity.com




*


----------



## nazrey

*Medini 2020 @ Iskandar Puteri HSR TOD*










Legoland Mslaysia


















Gleneagles Medini Hospital
















EV PHEV Charging Station at Medini 7

































Medini 7 Nusajaya Johor - EV PHEV Charging Station


7 Jalan Medini Sentral 5, Bandar Medini Iskandar Malaysia, Johor Phone: +607-509 8500



www.evstation.my









Frost & Sullivan set to expand headcount in Iskandar Malaysia







www.talentmatters.com.my


----------



## nazrey

JOHOR BAHRU 2020
































































Source: SCM Southern Corridor Malaysia


----------



## GeneratorNL

Is there a mass transit system in Johor Bahru? With all these rapid expansions of the city you would think a metro system is justified. When I see pictures and sattelite images of the city however, I see mostly six-lane highways that connect isolated city blocks. If you can basically build a city (or at least a big part of it) from scratch, wouldn't you want to focus on walkability, bicycle infrastructure, public transport, et cetera? What is Johor Bahru's approach to these matters?


----------



## nazrey

Johor Bahru is a bus extensive city even can go to Singapore checkpoint area. JB is 1 million people only while the whole state of Johor has 3 million population. Bicycle lane can be found in a new planned city, Medini which is new 22 km long.








Massive 22-km bike lane is latest attraction in Johor's Medini City | New Straits Times


ISKANDAR PUTERI: A 22-km long dedicated bicycle lane spanning across Medini City is the latest attraction in the township’s development.




www.nst.com.my














Johor Bahru Public Transport








JOHOR BAHRU | Public Transport


I just would like to know whether it is true or real that Malaysian government wanna build a maglev project for the city of Johor Bahru. Got any official announcement about the project? Will the project end up like the construction of the new Causeway, compensating money to the contractor?




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

JOHOR BAHRU TRANSFORMATION


MHJ2200 said:


> JOHOR BAHRU TRANSFORMATION
> View attachment 178317
> View attachment 178321
> View attachment 178325


----------



## nazrey

*CHAINED-BRAND HOTEL*
JOHOR BAHRU

Holiday Inn by Accor Johor Bahru | Johor
Double Tree by Hilton Johor Bahru | Johor
Renaissance by Marriott Johor Bahru | Johor
Capri by Fraser Bukit Chagar | Johor
Citadines by Ascott Medini | Johor
Somerset by Ascott Puteri Harbour | Johor
Hotel Jen by Shangri La Puteri Harbour | Johor
Ramada by Wyndham Medini | Johor
Ibis Styles by InterContinental Iskandar Puteri | Johor
Hyatt Place by Hyatt Johor Bahru | Johor (U/C)
Novotel by Accor Johor Bahru | Johor (U/C)


----------



## nazrey

Hyatt Place @ Paradigm
























@ SCM Southern Corridor Malaysia



__ https://www.facebook.com/ParadigmJB/posts/1186538958192938










Hyatt and WCT to open Hyatt Place Johor Bahru


Hyatt Place Johor Bahru, Paradigm Mallwill be part of a carefully-crafted 13-acre integrated development




www.edgeprop.sg


----------



## nazrey

ACCOR GROUP








Novotel @ Linbaq
























@ SCM Southern Corridor Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

Porsche Centre, Danga Bay

































Porsche Centre Johor Bahru in the works, ready 2020 - paultan.org


Sime Darby Auto Performance (SDAP), the authorised Porsche distributor in Malaysia, is expanding its footprint to the southern region with the upcoming Porsche Centre Johor Bahru. With an estimated investment of RM48 million, the new …




paultan.org


----------



## Ravinsh[email protected]

-


----------



## nazrey

-


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

EduCity 2021
1. Newcastle University Medicine Malaysia (NUMed)
2. University of Southampton Malaysia Campus (USMC)
3. University of Reading Malaysia (UoRM)
4. Raffles University Iskandar
5. Kolej MDIS Malaysia
6. Netherlands Maritime Institute of Technology (NMIT)
7. Multimedia University (MMU)/University of Southern California
8. Marlborough College Malaysia (MCM)
9. Raffles American School


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*Sungai Segget Rejuvenation*
Johor Bahru, Johor
















@ SCM Youtube Channel


----------



## nazrey

*Hyatt Place by Hyatt*


























@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

March 2022


----------



## nazrey

*Sankyu Technical Academy (2023)*
Iskandar Puteri (Greater JB), Johor








Sankyu @ 1.35


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


>


*Menara Bank Rakyat is set to debut this year at Johor's RM4bil Coronation Square*
By Sharen Kaur - April 4, 2022 @ 7:44pm


> The RM4 billion Coronation Square integrated development in Johor Bahru is on track to complete by 2028 despite the ongoing challenges and will revitalise the city centre.
> 
> Datin Paduka Alinah Ahmad, director of corporate relations at Coronade Properties Sdn Bhd said that the mixed integrated development would transform into a new city centre and financial hub for the Johor market.
> 
> According to Bernama, Alinah stated in a statement today that the project is expected to create more than RM9 billion in economic spin-off and sustain 60,000 jobs throughout its construction period.
> 
> "The 39-storey Menara Bank Rakyat, which is one of the six planned high-rise signature towers, is nearing completion and will open as scheduled in the fourth quarter of this year," she said.
> 
> Alinah said that KPJ Healthcare Bhd's medical suites will be ready by the second quarter of 2023, while The Gem shopping mall, with 1.2 million square feet of retail space split across seven levels, will open in 2024.
> 
> Coronation Square is the first project for the 101.17 hectares (ha) Ibrahim International Business District (IIBD), the state's transformation plan to transform Johor Bahru into a world-class metropolis.
> 
> It was launched in 2015 by the Sultan of Johor, Sultan Ibrahim Almarhum Sultan Iskandar.
> 
> The 3.88-hectare complex contains a shopping mall and six high-rise towers with serviced apartments, office towers, a hotel, and medical suites.
> 
> Alinah said that all of the development's key components would be directly linked to the future Johor Bahru-Singapore Rapid Transit System (RTS Link).
> 
> Sky bridges would connect to the Customs, Immigration, and Quarantine Complex in Johor Bahru Sentral, she said.





https://www.nst.com.my/property/2022/04/785942/menara-bank-rakyat-set-debut-year-johors-rm4bil-coronation-square


----------



## nazrey

April 2022


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

July 2022


----------



## nazrey

July 2022


----------



## nazrey

July 2022


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------

